# AUDI TT MK2 CARPC - Updated to Android Auto - 2020



## Hadaak

Hi Guys,

I'm starting a TT MK2 CARPC Project. Your help is appreciated.
The TT has been ordered and will be delivered in about 4 months.
I have ordered the Concert Unit so as to have the 9 speakers installed.
I didn't go for the Bose as I heard it was not a good choice.

The CarPC will be installed in the trunk. 
Software of choice is CentraFuse which I have tested on a VM. Looks and feels nice, even connectes to my Iphone :mrgreen:

More détails comming soon.

Cheers !


----------



## Hadaak

Good information on CARPCs here:
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/advfaq.php?do=search


----------



## Hadaak

Let's start gathering the pieces :

first the Monitor; I found this one : 
CTF700-HM - VGA 7" TFT - Touchscreen USB - OPEN-FRAME (600nits , TMR-Technology)

http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/894

View attachment 1




I don't know if it's possible to install an 8 inches in the TT.


----------



## jammyd

I think the main issue will be getting a mould for the Screen to fit it. the TT has a lovely curve on the dash where the radio sit's, so you will want to make sure the Fascia for the screen follows the line's. I think Ikon66 might be useful to PM as he has had an aftermarket unit fitted ( not CarPC but usual SatNav) so he might be able to advise you


----------



## Hadaak

OK. I see nobody is interested in putting a PC in the TT. I should have called the thread TTPC


----------



## Hadaak

This is the facia I'll be using/moulding...


----------



## iModTTS

You can pop out the cover the existing bezel in a release agent, and then make a mold of it and create a custom bezel out of reinforced resin. That way you can modify the mold to accommodate the new screen into your design. Thats the route i'd go if your feeling crafty.


----------



## vigilante_xix

JKM Entertainment are apparently creating a CarPC design (boot install I think) and manufacturing their own components, including the LCD display! They tell me the cost will be kept around 700-800 quid.

I got my G4 through them and was given this update toward the back end of last year. I'll get an update from them again and post here when I know more.


----------



## Singletrack

Cool project and admittedly, there is much more out there to support installing a PC in your car, but here's a link to an Apple Mac Mini installation in a Cayman.

http://www.macvroom.com/porsche-cayman-s-fast-car-with-the-fastest-mac-mini/


----------



## Sonatina

I appreciate your efforts mate, but wouldn't it be easier and more flexible to buy a netbook and lock it in the glove box :? The screen is probably bigger anyway, then concoct a lead to plug into the iPOD or CD changer, thus utilising the car's audio system. :wink:

Sonatina


----------



## Gemini

I must be missing the point here but for the life of me I can't work out why you would want a PC in your car. Almost everything useful I do on a PC requires internet connectivity (email, shopping, the TT Forum  ) and you won't have this in a car unless you park outside a building with public access. Like Sonatina said, doesn't a Netbook in the glovebox achieve the same think a lot simpler and cheaper. You can also take it with you when you leave the car.

Good luck with your project but please enlighten me - top ten uses for a car PC?


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the interest in this project 
Well the top ten reasons is only one reason : CONTROL over car-entertainement :wink: 
I don't want to have an audi piece for 2500+ € and wouldn't know what to do with it when it goes crazy or when you need a new functionality. you know what you can do with a PC. 
Of course you can do internet with a 3G card and you can have TV + all the GPS software on the market, let alone Divx, HD movies, Music... !!! And it is Touchscreen  
There is a great forum on the mp3car.com.


----------



## Hadaak

Now for my next question:

i have never installed a car audio system and would like to know how to pass wires from the central console to the boot where the computer will be installed. My TT is due on week 29 so I'm getting ready :wink: 
Any ideas or pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Hadaak

Any advices as to the choice of an amplifier. I would like to have 5.1 surround :mrgreen: 
I have the Concert Unit, 9 speakers.


----------



## sinjin_smythe

Why did you by the Concert system over the BOSE? I am thinking of buying a TT, possibly this weekend and thought the BOSE system was top of the range, what do you guys advise?


----------



## Hadaak

I don't know what the bose system is compsed of. All I wanted were the 9 speakers so I can connect my carpc through an amplifier.


----------



## Hadaak

I need info on the 9 speakers config sold with the Concert Unit.
I have to get an amplifier to use with the carpc and would like to know which kind of amplifier is needed.
any info on other compoments/adaptors needed for this kind of operation is wlecome.
i'm taking the concert unit out of course.


----------



## Hadaak

OK Guys, Been enjoying the TT fro almost 4 weeks now  
I'm going into serious work here. I have to get this CarPC working as soon as possible  
I already took apart the left part of the trunk to take a look at the J525 DSP Unit (5 channel amp). Wiring is of course Audi specific. The Unit is a tiny thing, a real shame !!! I know now why my Concert II system sucks ! But I'm going to use it with my CarPC for the moment and may be get another amp later.
The good thing is that the amp and the battery are in the trunk and the wiring is already done.
I'm removing the Concert Unit of course and replacinf it with a touchscreen. So the only wiring is for the screen.
Now i have to hack the J525 to connect it to a PC. Your help is appreciated here.
the carpc audi is of cource a sound card and the J525 is a 5 channel amp according to the inscription on the unit.
Looks like I'm thinking aloud here, guys, so feel free to comment !

I suppose I won't need to touch the wiring behind theConcert Unit.
I just have to wire the SoundCard to the J525 unit on the correct input/output connections and the Sound should be ready to go. 
If anybody is against this speak out please [smiley=argue.gif]

Digital Sound Package control unit -J525, standard (UDS)

38-pin connector

01 - Earth (terminal 31)
02 - Battery + (terminal 30)
03 - Vacant
04 - Bass speaker front right -R23 and treble speaker front right -R22 (+)
05 - Bass speaker front left -R21 and treble speaker front left -R20 (+)
06 - Vacant
07 - Mid-range/bass speaker rear right -R160 and treble speaker rear right -R16 (-)
08 - Mid-range/bass speaker rear left -R159 and treble speaker rear left -R14 (+)
09 - Vacant
10 - Centre mid-range/treble speaker -R158 (-)
11 - Vacant
12 - Vacant
13 - Vacant
14 - Vacant
15 - Vacant
16 - Bass speaker front right -R23 and treble speaker front right -R22 (-)
17 - Bass speaker front left -R21 and treble speaker front left -R20 (-)
18 - Vacant
19 - Mid-range/bass speaker rear right -R160 and treble speaker rear right -R16 (+)
20 - Mid-range/bass speaker rear left -R159 and treble speaker rear left -R14 (-)
21 - Vacant
22 - Centre mid-range/treble speaker -R158 (+)
23 - CAN wire Low
24 - Vacant
25 - Vacant
26 - Vacant
27 - Audio input rear left (-) *)
28 - Audio input rear right (-) *)
29 - Audio input front left (-) *)
30 - Audio input front right (-) *)
31 - CAN wire High
32 - Vacant
33 - Vacant
34 - Switching wire of radio -R
35 - Audio input rear left (+) 
36 - Audio input rear right (+)
37 - Audio input front left (+)
38 - Audio input front right (+)

*) One earth wire from the radio for the 4 audio inputs of the amplifier


----------



## Hadaak

I'll be testing with a laptop in the boot first this weekend so you have till saturday to comment and amend. I only hope that the J525 Unit will accept the wire hacking thing and will function without the head unit.


----------



## Hadaak

Might be helpful:

http://www.audi-portal.com/en/diagnostic/ecu_12457.html#1

General system description, standard sound system

The standard digital surround sound system uses 5 audio channels. A total of 9 speakers are connected to the digital sound package control unit -J525. In the dash panel are the centre mid-range/treble speaker -R158 and the two treble speakers R20 and R22. These two treble speakers are connected in parallel to the bass speakers R21 and R23 located in the front doors. Behind the rear side trim are the treble speakers R14 and R16, connected in parallel to the mid-range/bass speakers R159 and R160.

By way of the coding, the sound system settings must be adapted to the vehicle's equipment specification.

The Digital Sound Package control unit -J525 is switched on by a switching voltage from the radio -R.

Diagnosis is carried out between the data bus diagnostic interface -J533 (gateway) and the Digital Sound Package control unit -J525 over the infotainment CAN data bus. Over CAN the sound system receives information such as the road speed signal.


----------



## Hadaak

Any Audi tech around ?
i would like to know if the J52 Unit is a real amp or just a crossover?
I connected my laptop audio to the input connections on this unit and didn't get any sound !!!
Will I have to gut the unit and install and aftermarket amp???


----------



## Hadaak

Good news guys ! I managed to get sound from my laptop through the j525 unit.


----------



## Super Josh

Hadaak said:


> Good news guys ! I managed to get sound from my laptop through the j525 unit.


Oooh, that sounds promising, tell us how you did it  I suppose you need to activate the remote switch on for the j525?

This carpc idea really interests me. Looking around at most double-din units, they seem to do the job okay but the satnav is usually the limiting factor for me. At least with the carpc you can use your favourite satnav soaftware and update it when newer/better releases are made available or a new product comes to market. 

Time to start reading up on the web

Josh


----------



## Hadaak

I tapped into the input pins out of the Concert II+ unit while the concert unit is still powered and feeding the J525 unit. I get sound on the speakers. Good sound, not as loud as the COncert unit but that's another story.
Today I took apart the trunk and tried to get some switched power line on the rght side but couldn't find one. I found an empty box big enough to receive a CarPC :mrgreen: Looks like the TT was prepared by Audi to be CarPced :twisted:
I'm ordering an 8 inches touchscreen tomorrow from cartft + additional carpc components. *I just need to see if I can plug to a switched line thah's already used bu another electronic unit in the car* !!!! Otherwise I'll have to get one from the drivers side fuse box.... As for the J525 powering I'll see if I can connect the switched pin on the concert switched pin.

To be continued....


----------



## Hadaak

Update:

Just ordered the motherboard, the screen and the Power supply from http://www.cartft.com:

M2-ATX 6-24V DC/DC (160 Watt) 
CTF800 V3 - VGA 8" TFT - Touchscreen USB - PAL/NTSC - IR - Audio
Intel D945GCLF2D (mit integrierter Atom 2x 1.6Ghz CPU) *neu*

still to come:

2GB Of RAM
Wiring cables and jacks
USB Gps Module
FM receiver
TV receiver
Software (Windows 7 is already here :mrgreen: )

CarPC will be sitting in the empty box (possibly the parking aid control box) in the right luggage compartiment:


----------



## Hadaak

The Digital Sound Package control unit -J525, standard (UDS) (38 Pin Connector) Is sitting on the left side in the luggage compartment:


----------



## Hadaak

I figured out the audio wiring ftom the carpc soundcard to the audi J525 unit:

I won't be using any RCA cables. Just a stereo 3.5mm jack and splitting the let and right channels into 4 cables (2 left and 2 right) then wiring the ground from the jack to the 4 gound pins. Accoring to Audi the four ground inputs can take common ground.










Comments or corrections are welcome


----------



## Hadaak

received the components from cartft and working on the the 8 inches monitor integration into the dash.
thinking even of making a carbon fibre facia :wink:


----------



## Senator

Sonatina said:


> I appreciate your efforts mate, but wouldn't it be easier and more flexible to buy a netbook and lock it in the glove box :? The screen is probably bigger anyway, then concoct a lead to plug into the iPOD or CD changer, thus utilising the car's audio system. :wink:
> 
> Sonatina


My dedicated ASUS doesn't fit.


----------



## P444UL_R

http://www.chinacarvideo.com/

May interest you....although I have not got anything from these guys


----------



## Hadaak

Thanks fro the link. I'm almost there with my carpc. finished mouting and testing the Intel MiniITX card. 
Now for the wiring.

Anyone to confirm that I can tap into a switched power line in the trunk (ABS or Convenience system)????


----------



## Hadaak

Senator said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your efforts mate, but wouldn't it be easier and more flexible to buy a netbook and lock it in the glove box :? The screen is probably bigger anyway, then concoct a lead to plug into the iPOD or CD changer, thus utilising the car's audio system. :wink:
> 
> Sonatina
> 
> 
> 
> My dedicated ASUS doesn't fit.
Click to expand...

It's a different story when you remove the headunit !!! the factory amp is powered by the headunit. I managed to get audio without the headunit audio cables but haven't tested removing the whole unit completely. Now I have to power the amp and wake it up from a different source (carpc M2-ATX Power Supply).... I just hope the amp douesn't check the headunit connection through the sh***tty can bus wiring [smiley=bomb.gif] . But I suppose it sould work since you cane replace the headunit... Anyone repalaced the Conert II+ headunit (no bose) out there?


----------



## Hadaak

Anybody knows the switched pin on the concert III headunit. I suspect it's the DI Sens but i'm not sure, maybe a conbination of Di Sens/ +UB. Any info is welcome


----------



## Hadaak

no one??


----------



## Hadaak

looks like i'm all by myself on this one :x 
i found this but there is no sign that the Concert unit has a switched power pin.
I checked all pin combinations and they either are permanently off (no power) or permannently on [smiley=bigcry.gif]

what I want to do is find a switched live source that goes into the concert and deviate it to the DSP J525 unit cable wich will be used to power up the carpc which in turn will be powering the DSP on startup !!!

I i can't do that with the Concert unit I'll have to tap into cigarette lighter cable but that's not easy to get.
The last option will be the cigarette lighter fuse in the fuse box.


----------



## Hadaak

By the way there is no switched line in fuse box in right side of the boot (at least in my version).


----------



## Hadaak

carpc project is going smooth:

facia craftsmanship


----------



## Hadaak

some fiberglassing :wink:


----------



## Hadaak

first test rough install :


----------



## Hadaak

a small update:


----------



## P444UL_R

Looking like its going to be a good finish


----------



## Hadaak

yep, it's on the right way :mrgreen:


----------



## aleicgrant

cant wait to see the final result


----------



## Hadaak

I need some info here: I need an antenna adaptor; I'm installing a USB FM receiver stick with the TTPC and would like to extend the USB Stick antenna to the TT one. I think I need something like this but i'm not sure. any connects2 ref is welcome:


----------



## Hadaak

Found the Connects2 one but it has only one connector on the aerial side whereas I have two in the TT. Apparently the two connectors are load-balanced (I like this one :mrgreen: ) => Concert Unit check and chooses best reception from the two aerials, something the USB Stick won't doing I suppose !!!. The connects2 adaptor powers up the aerial amp !!!!


----------



## Hadaak

Some more pics. 
Your opinion about the color matching is welcome. 
In fact it is not the final color. it's just a primer and I find it cool :mrgreen: 
I'm still refining the facia :wink:

I like the NO-BUTTONS Iphone style of this thing :mrgreen:


----------



## Joerek

Nice to see someone else is doing about the same thing with a carpc. Here is what i've made:














































Now the Iphone is hooked up to a USB switch in the front so I can use tethering for 3G internet on it.


----------



## Hadaak

Where have you been, man  
i've been talking to myself for a long time [smiley=bomb.gif]

can we have some feedback on your experience?
I'm currently stuck on FM radio / Reverse camera / TV :mrgreen:

I have an 8inches screen so I had to do some big time bezel craftsmanship !


----------



## aleicgrant

wow you guys are amazing. I want to do something like that to my car.

the ONLY thing that is a bit of a turn off is the look of the fascia.

Otherwise, stupendous work !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joerek

Hadaak,

Yes I know, I'm sorry but I don't appear very often on this forum...

But let me introduce my carpc project more, because I was a little bit short with my first post.

Specs of the system:

M2-ATX power supply
Xenarc 7" touchscreen (powered from the M2-ATX over 12v). Fabbed in a Pioneer frame.
mATX motherboard with 3000+ mobile sempron processor
OCZ Vertex 30GB SSD (very fast and the best option for your carpc! It almost boots instantly)
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 PCI for better sound. Onboard sound had too much noise.
7-ports USB hub in the front behind the dashboard, powered from the M2ATX over 5v.
USB GPS mouse in the front somewhere in the dash with good signal.
Iphone USB cable for charging and internet tethering (can't tether at the moment because I got 3GS version 3.1, still waiting for the jailbreak...).
USB Cable to the dashboard for external HD for media.
USB Silabs FM Radio. Fabbed an external antenna on it. I also bought a wire adapter for the Audi antenna. For some reason I got absolutely no signal to the Silabs FM Radio. Got no idea why... It worked perfectly in my previous car (to be continued...).

I run this on:
RoadRunner (old version)
Digital FX 2.0 (old skin, I need to upgrade but it works ok).
MapMonkey / Destinator (also old, but it works). Do you know a newer/better navigation solution for Europe???

Audio:
AudioSystem Twister F6-380 AMP
AudioSystem HX SQ 12" Subwoofer in special fabbed housing
AudioSystem HX 165 Dust (front / tweeters)
AudioSystem SO 165 back

The audio was installed by a professional caraudio installer. They also prepared the housing for my carpc. After they installed the audio I installed my carpc and fabricated the touchscreen etc. myself. The sound is really clear, good and loud. The whole installation was just done in a few days, so thats why I haven't made any posts yet. I already had this installed in my previous car, so I they only hard thing to do was to fabricate a good touchscreen housing with a stock-look.

So things to do for me, and maybe you have some suggestions:

- Give the Silabs good FM reception. Don't know why I don't have anything, I hooked up all the cables...
- Get internet tethering through the Iphone. My 3GS needs to be jailbreaked but it's not available yet... Internet is helpful for Internet Radio (works very good with 3G nowadays, traffic information and mobile gatso's.
- Upgrade all software (RoadRunner, Skin, Navigation)
- Fabricate a nice housing for an external HD for easy grab'n'go...

If you have any questions, maybe I have some helpful answers.


----------



## Hadaak

Thanks for all this info, Mate :wink:

you certainly have read all my post. i'm keeping my stock audio system. I got the standard system with 9 Speakers. I tested the audio with my laptop and it's ok but not very loud. i plug into the audi amp and use the audi wiring, took me some time to figure it out 

according to what I have read you have to power up the antenna/aerial. the connects2 adaptor has a wire for this. but i haven't tested it yet; I haven't even bought the FM usb stick. i might just buy a cheap one off ebay and give a test. i'l try to get some info about the audi FM antenna/amp.

My carpc motherboard died on me and i'm sending it back today for repolacement. I haven't even mounted the carpc into the car yet, not much time on my hands these days [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Well i feel there is gonna be a nice teamwork here, by the way where are you from? I'm from France.


----------



## Hadaak

I see your signature now  Netherlands ! nice country, was there in may


----------



## Joerek

Ok, so that might explain why I have no signal at all. I have a combination of the images of the antenna adapter you posted lately. I don't know what to do with the blue wire... where is it for and what do I need to do anything with it?

Nice to see you managed to hook up the carpc to the original amp in the car. I did some research but I thought no one actually managed to do it well. So thats why I didn't went for the Bose speaker system and got the Concert radio to replace it with new stuff.

I finally found a place where I have perfect GPS signal. In the front on the right side under the dashboard, just below the tweeter, there is perfect GPS signal. Before I put it in the back but the signal was very bad.


----------



## Hadaak

I'll get some info on the Antenna.
good info on the GPS spot. I was going to put it in the boot. I had a Bleutooth receiver in my Golf and it had good reception.

some info on the TT aerial:
there are two. Concert Unit selects best reception source:


----------



## Joerek

I got a cable like this:








But only with a double connector. I don't know what the blue cable is for... Maybe it is for the ignition wire??


----------



## Hadaak

well don't try it on the ignition right now :mrgreen: you might fry your car [smiley=bomb.gif] 
i'm gathering some info.
The Audi aerial system is a case study :-| 
two aerials go R24 and R111 go through the Slection Control Unit J515 to the Radio R.
I'm getting nearer...


----------



## Super Josh

Joerek said:


> I don't know what to do with the blue wire... where is it for and what do I need to do anything with it?


The Blue wire powers the amplifier in the aerial cable, so you need to give it 12 Volts  Should get a decent signal then.

Josh


----------



## Hadaak

apparently the J515 is available only with RNS-E TV
so this leaves us with aerial R24 and R111 going to the Concert Unit:










you should find a cable with two connectors to get good reception. but yu still should get reception with a single aerial.


----------



## Joerek

Like I said, I got the proper cable for the double antenna to the FAKRA plug with a blue wire. The image shows a plug with a single connector.

Where is the blue cable connected to? To me it looks like just 2 antenna connectors on one plug. So there seems to be a wire which can handle 12v? The next task seems to be to find a switched 12v...


----------



## Hadaak

lots of people have retrofitted aftermarket unit like pioneer around the forum. anyone who can help?
did you guys have to use the blue wire? is it really for 12V?


----------



## conneem

Hadaak said:


> lots of people have retrofitted aftermarket unit like pioneer around the forum. anyone who can help?
> did you guys have to use the blue wire? is it really for 12V?


Here is the way my Kenwood 8220BT is wired up 

It does seem to be a 12V feed from my headunit

However I am having a little problem with the aerial booster. I got the headunit, harness, aerial booster ect.. from a fellow TT owner, it was in his TTS. But the aerial booster was not working correctly, so I went to a audio fitter to get another one. The first one we put in gave a great signal but it was like a little electric heater. It got really hot after only about 3-4 minutes, I'm talking too hot to touch. It's a good thing I checked everything was OK instead of just fitting everything back in (that's a good tip  ). So we replaced that one with another, however this one is shorting out the speakers when the aerial is connected, it's fine and all with the power (blue wire) connected but as soon as you connect it to the car aerial it shorts the speakers. So now I'm waiting for the guy to call Kenwood tech to find a solution


----------



## Hadaak

thanks Conneem. That's some feedback :wink:


----------



## Hadaak

Joerek, where did you get the double connector cable, please?


----------



## Hadaak

Joerek, did you have time to test the FM stick with the powered aerial cable?


----------



## Joerek

No haven't tested it yet. Friday I went to the Audi dealer and they also told me that the aerial is an amplified one so it needs to be powered (12v). The first thing to do is to get an easy switched 12v in the front...

I got this cable at a local caraudio store. Its the same for an Audio A3 so maybe it helps? It costed me 35 euro's...


----------



## Hadaak

why don't you just plug into the fuse box on the cigarette lighter fuse and test the stick before hardwiring the stuff?
Fuse 38 if you car is newer than 2007 or fuse 30 if it's older. fuse box is on the left side of the steering wheel on a lefthand TT. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Hadaak

Any update, Joerek?


----------



## Hadaak

is it possible to get an ignition line using a quadlock adaptor or do I have to buy a can bus adaptor?

anybody fitted an aftermarket headunit and ready to help here :wink:

I need the ignition line to power on/off the carpc PSU when the key is inserted/removed.


----------



## Hadaak

ok. found my way all by myself :
can bus igntion generator from connects2 to get switched live igntion without ripping the TT:

http://www.lowcostcaraudio.co.uk/lc...ni+gen+can+bus+ignition+generator/pid/9849234


----------



## Hadaak

Small update:

just bought the connects2 canbus adaptor CAN-01 to get a switched live when I remove the Concert HU.
the IGNI-GEN will not work as it outputs a switched live 12 V only when the engine is runnig.

here is the link to the connects2 adaptor:

http://www.connects2.com/c2search.aspx?catID=66&manID=202&modID=565










I Also bought a USB FM tuner = ADS InstantFM with RDS support.

http://www.adstech.com/products/rdx-155-ef/intro/rdx-155-ef_intro.asp?pid=rdx-155-ef










and a VW Golf V antenna adaptor with dual fakra like on the Concert Unit.










still to come:

Audiocontrol line driver LC6i to get better sound out of the TTpc soundcard and the Audi J525 amp


----------



## Hadaak

Some Carbon fibering :


----------



## Hadaak

Important update here: I've torn the TT to pieces to pass some cables from the boot (carpc and battery) to the front (facia):

enjoy the massacre


----------



## Hadaak

Just a small update for JoeRek here: the Antenna is working nice in the TTPC V1.
I bought a Connects2 dual Aerial adaptor (GOLV MKV), powered it off the HDD Molex Connector 12 V (Yellow cable) and the Instant FM Radio is working:


----------



## Hadaak

Happy New Year, Guys !
CarPC is almost finiched:


----------



## Hadaak




----------



## Hadaak




----------



## Hadaak




----------



## Hadaak

And a small demo :


----------



## mailrush

good job! looks pretty cool. although hate to say it but the car theives/smash and grabbers will probably think the same also :x


----------



## TurboTTS

does look like you have done a great job... BUT oh NO! its microsoft... i cant stand microsoft/windows/XP/7!

Where is your CTRL+ALT+DELETE? :lol:


----------



## mailrush

TurboTTS said:


> does look like you have done a great job... BUT oh NO! its microsoft... i cant stand microsoft/windows/XP/7!
> 
> Where is your CTRL+ALT+DELETE? :lol:


 :lol:

Hadnt noticed that! perhaps more difficult to run on a different OS


----------



## bozzy96

WTF!!!! Dave lee Travis will sound shite on that !!!! :twisted:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Excellent job sorting that lot out! 

It's only a matter of time though: "Windows has encountered a problem with your TT and need to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." :lol:

Dave Lee Travis? Has Hadaak fitted a flux capacitor too? :wink:


----------



## Hadaak

bozzy96 said:


> WTF!!!! Dave lee Travis will sound shite on that !!!! :twisted:


Dave Lee Travis will have to wait as I'm having some radio reception issues while the car is moving. The FM Aerial adaptor is very sensitive. It's a connects2 device but looks like I have to test another one. Anyone bought this aerial : CT27AA19. I'm using CT27AA55. Even passing under a tree interferes with reception :twisted:

As for the flux capacitor it's on its way :lol:


----------



## Digi

Very professional job, you certainly have a great skill as regard the work carried out. Looks far to complicated for an ol timer like me I can just cope with the fitted sat nav system in my roadster.


----------



## bozzy96

wheres the buttons for AM and MW ???? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hadaak

Digi said:


> Very professional job, you certainly have a great skill as regard the work carried out. Looks far to complicated for an ol timer like me I can just cope with the fitted sat nav system in my roadster.


Thanks mate ! I had a hard time assembling all the necessary bits and pieces  But i'm happy with the result


----------



## robokn

Looks really good apart from the surrond, have a look over on the old side of town (MK I Forum)
and there is a guy wrapping parts in a 3M covering looks alot better (007TT)


----------



## Hadaak

robokn said:


> Looks really good apart from the surrond, have a look over on the old side of town (MK I Forum)
> and there is a guy wrapping parts in a 3M covering looks alot better (007TT)


Well I'm still looking into making a real Carbon Facia. The vinyl wrap looks really good in real life? friend think it's real carbon and it does match the interior really good. It's a bit shiny though. Anyway I have to make a copy of this facia to be able to reinstall it in case of robbery or damage :wink: so i'll be looking into making a carbon fibre one.

Any one knows where I can clone my facia? in plastic at least.


----------



## robokn

Would cost a small fortune, why not just buy a double din I take it, it's the same size Celseus (sp) do one

And that carbon does not look like carbon sorry


----------



## Hadaak

robokn said:


> Would cost a small fortune, why not just buy a double din I take it, it's the same size Celseus (sp) do one
> 
> And that carbon does not look like carbon sorry


Well I had to model mine a lot to fit the 8 inches screen. look at the beginning of my topic and you'll see how I transformed the original double din facia into the final one. Plus the screen holding mecanism and the facia fixing mecanism. did take me some effort and I'm not ready to do it again if this one disappears [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Americo

Hadaak.....Excellent job! Bravo sir! I am way to stupid to even attempt removing the facia, let alone building a pc for the car.
You should be proud of your efforts, and enjoy them! Give me a good speaker and sub and I'm happy as a clam driving down the highway. That system is pretty nice, too bad the Audi nav didn't already come like that. :?


----------



## Hadaak

Thank you, Sir  
I'm looking for a better sound card now and a sub to add some bass to the system. The Speakers are not that good. But yes sir I'm pretty happy with the system. It offers more possibilities than any OEM one. 
cheers !


----------



## t-ting

A nice audi tt ruined with a nasty windows system

chunky, heavy tower in boot - fail
carbon wrap for bezel - fail 
2 miutes to load up before you can do ANYTHING AT ALL - massive fail
beeping noise when you press anything - fail
having to rip all that tat out of it when you sell the car - headache

"hey babe, check out my microsoft windows xp system" - not sexy

"OK. I see nobody is interested in putting a PC in the TT" - should of realised this before you brainstormed

can you imagine what the mecanics say when you take this to audi for a service..

All of this because........

"It offers more possibilities than any OEM one" - i am absolutely wounded for you mate


----------



## Inny

(Stone cold dude...)
Didn't read all the posts, but very nice job - simplier OS like Linux would have helped with 10 second boot times!


----------



## Hadaak

t-ting said:


> A nice audi tt ruined with a nasty windows system
> 
> chunky, heavy tower in boot - fail
> carbon wrap for bezel - fail
> 2 miutes to load up before you can do ANYTHING AT ALL - massive fail
> beeping noise when you press anything - fail
> having to rip all that tat out of it when you sell the car - headache
> 
> "hey babe, check out my microsoft windows xp system" - not sexy
> 
> "OK. I see nobody is interested in putting a PC in the TT" - should of realised this before you brainstormed
> 
> can you imagine what the mecanics say when you take this to audi for a service..
> 
> All of this because........
> 
> "It offers more possibilities than any OEM one" - i am absolutely wounded for you mate


Hey ! Know what? Thanks for the feedback. Hope you haven't read all the thread. I Wonder why you read it in the first place. Maybe intrigued by a computer in a car, huh  Really appreciate you taking the time to fail me one year after I finished this project which hasn't failed me once and which even Audi dealers apperciate. I don't have to go see my dealer everytime my mp3 player of my sd card or my dvd drive or my gps software fails me  
I encourage you to do some research about carputers and car infotainment to update yourself on the subject  
By the way Windows 7 rocks. and you'll see that the possibilities are endless....if you're up to them of course :wink:

My answers in bold :

chunky, heavy tower in boot - fail => *it's a mini-itx system = 17 x 17 cm => hidden behind the wheel*
carbon wrap for bezel - fail => *would you have respect if it was real carbon ? not sure ! Everybody think it came with the car !!! you don't have to believe me *
2 miutes to load up before you can do ANYTHING AT ALL - massive fail => *it's in hibernation mode now! 50 seconds with a normal hard drive and can be better with an SSD (hope you know what this is :wink: ). I don't know what you can do in your car apart sitting behind the wheel :mrgreen: Not like you'll turn on the Audi OEM Bose system in 3 seconds which leaves you 2 minutes more to go take a dive in your Audi swimming pool installed in the boot By Audi-Bose Engineers :mrgreen:* 
beeping noise when you press anything - fail => *You should really read about configuring a computer ! it's not like I have to connect my TT to a super complicated VAG-COM system and ask all over the internet for a how to turn those peeps off. it's a one button click in the BIOS or in the Frontend software :wink: *: 
having to rip all that tat out of it when you sell the car - headache => *it's a plug and play, Mate ! I can remove and reinstall the Audi system in less than an hour. this if I want to keep my USB and VGA cable. Otherwise it's 10mn :mrgreen: *

"hey babe, check out my microsoft windows xp system" - not sexy => *All I can say is that chicks love it around here :mrgreen: *

"OK. I see nobody is interested in putting a PC in the TT" - should of realised this before you brainstormed => *not interested doesn't mean hating to have it. I think your're alone here ! you need to talk to Wilson (15$ on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-WTH4615-Castaway-Volleyball/dp/B00005LL1K)  *

I learned a lot about my car during this mod. check out the other "nasty" mods I did to ruin my TT and some more are coming. After All it's MY TT :lol: !

Let me know if you're in Paris some day ! I'll ride you around with my Windows 7 and pay you a drink for the effort, no bad feelings :wink:

Cheers Mate !


----------



## Hadaak

Inny said:


> (Stone cold dude...)
> Didn't read all the posts, but very nice job - simplier OS like Linux would have helped with 10 second boot times!


Thanks dude ! I Love Windows 7 :lol: And in hibernation mode it's faster. I plan to add an SSD drive for faster boot time and more vibration and shock protection. The 500 GB disk I have been using never failed and I'm surprised that I never saw a BSOD since I installed it. It's not like I use like a regular desktop either :lol:


----------



## Hadaak

And this one is for you. On the road behind the wheel in my usual trafic jam


----------



## Fissues

Coooooooooool, that thing boots up faster than anything I got!
you need washer fluid.


----------



## Hadaak

Will boot even faster in suspend mode but that would kill the battery if I leave it in that mode for a long time. hibernation is the right thing and SSD will make the whole project sexier :lol:

Sure I need washer fluids :wink:


----------



## orchardbike

Regardless of whether people like the idea of a PC in the car or the look of the wrapped bezel, you've got to admire the work, effort and dedication to this project.

Well done!


----------



## t-ting

Hadaak said:


> t-ting said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice audi tt ruined with a nasty windows system
> 
> chunky, heavy tower in boot - fail
> carbon wrap for bezel - fail
> 2 miutes to load up before you can do ANYTHING AT ALL - massive fail
> beeping noise when you press anything - fail
> having to rip all that tat out of it when you sell the car - headache
> 
> "hey babe, check out my microsoft windows xp system" - not sexy
> 
> "OK. I see nobody is interested in putting a PC in the TT" - should of realised this before you brainstormed
> 
> can you imagine what the mecanics say when you take this to audi for a service..
> 
> All of this because........
> 
> "It offers more possibilities than any OEM one" - i am absolutely wounded for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ! Know what? Thanks for the feedback. Hope you haven't read all the thread. I Wonder why you read it in the first place. Maybe intrigued by a computer in a car, huh  Really appreciate you taking the time to fail me one year after I finished this project which hasn't failed me once and which even Audi dealers apperciate. I don't have to go see my dealer everytime my mp3 player of my sd card or my dvd drive or my gps software fails me
> I encourage you to do some research about carputers and car infotainment to update yourself on the subject
> By the way Windows 7 rocks. and you'll see that the possibilities are endless....if you're up to them of course :wink:
> 
> My answers in bold :
> 
> chunky, heavy tower in boot - fail => *it's a mini-itx system = 17 x 17 cm => hidden behind the wheel*
> carbon wrap for bezel - fail => *would you have respect if it was real carbon ? not sure ! Everybody think it came with the car !!! you don't have to believe me *
> 2 miutes to load up before you can do ANYTHING AT ALL - massive fail => *it's in hibernation mode now! 50 seconds with a normal hard drive and can be better with an SSD (hope you know what this is :wink: ). I don't know what you can do in your car apart sitting behind the wheel :mrgreen: Not like you'll turn on the Audi OEM Bose system in 3 seconds which leaves you 2 minutes more to go take a dive in your Audi swimming pool installed in the boot By Audi-Bose Engineers :mrgreen:*
> beeping noise when you press anything - fail => *You should really read about configuring a computer ! it's not like I have to connect my TT to a super complicated VAG-COM system and ask all over the internet for a how to turn those peeps off. it's a one button click in the BIOS or in the Frontend software :wink: *:
> having to rip all that tat out of it when you sell the car - headache => *it's a plug and play, Mate ! I can remove and reinstall the Audi system in less than an hour. this if I want to keep my USB and VGA cable. Otherwise it's 10mn :mrgreen: *
> 
> "hey babe, check out my microsoft windows xp system" - not sexy => *All I can say is that chicks love it around here :mrgreen: *
> 
> "OK. I see nobody is interested in putting a PC in the TT" - should of realised this before you brainstormed => *not interested doesn't mean hating to have it. I think your're alone here ! you need to talk to Wilson (15$ on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Wilson-WTH4615-Castaway-Volleyball/dp/B00005LL1K)  *
> 
> I learned a lot about my car during this mod. check out the other "nasty" mods I did to ruin my TT and some more are coming. After All it's MY TT :lol: !
> 
> Let me know if you're in Paris some day ! I'll ride you around with my Windows 7 and pay you a drink for the effort, no bad feelings :wink:
> 
> Cheers Mate !
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA! :lol:

EPIC !


----------



## Hadaak

orchardbike said:


> Regardless of whether people like the idea of a PC in the car or the look of the wrapped bezel, you've got to admire the work, effort and dedication to this project.
> 
> Well done!


Cheeeeers Mate


----------



## Hadaak

live ODB data


----------



## hope88

I had Centrafuse in my Supra too which I built myself  Running on modded XP O/S and experimented booting up from a large capacity flash drive I've bought over from Hong Kong... Can't believe how far Centrafuse had progressed! Super slick interface now.

Well done mate! I really wish Audi would step up and offer richer ICE options. I am pretty sure VW have touchscreens...


----------



## Hadaak

thanks. I have a 256 GB samsung SSD drive that's running smooth. And I'm adding some nice gadgets soon


----------



## Joerek

Hadaak,

Great, what kind of OBD2 (vagcom) cable did you used for that? I'm still looking for a proper but reasonal priced usb cable for my carpc project.

Last time I extended my install with a 720p webcam, which continiously records everything and a 10hz GPS mouse. This 10hz GPS mouse is absolutely briliant with garmin mobile pc which also gives you a very fluent motion. You can also use the RaceChrono software for some nice performance benchmarks.
I'm still using an SSD with XP, but the hibernation isn't that faster compared to a normal disk. The cold boot times are insanely fast. Will upgrade to a i3 2.5 ghz system, Win7 which can handle trim for ssd soon for proper 720p recordings and generally a faster system.

I understand the reaction of t-ting. The reason why I have a carpc isn't mostly because you are able to do everything, but I just like to setup and maintain such a system. It's just nice to see when you have built something that works. And ofcourse you have plenty and unlimited options. For instance, I like my permanent internet connection, which I use for internet radio (unlimited radios!), wonderful traffic information and mobile speedcameras. Also gps tracking, google maps / earth and live traffic cameras etc...
Within a few years these kinds of possibilities will be common good within most multimedia system and then there might not be a reason to trouble with all the stuff yourself.
Currenty it just a hobby. And when something fails its just funny to find the rootcause and fix it.


----------



## Joerek

I have a 30 GB Vertex SSD. Would that be sufficient to run Win7? I'm using a 2nd 2.5" disk for multimedia stuff.


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Joe ! Nice to see you're still on track with the carpc  
I'm using a bluetooth odbii dongle. but have another usb one which I will be using instead because of compatibility with rosstech vcds. there is plugin i want to use (vag-com) but it only works with a usb odbii device. the bluetooth dongle is a cheap ebay cable and it works ok with centrafuse odbii plugin. I will update you on the usb dongle if you're interested.
30 GB is fine for win 7 system only. windows 7 is cool. will be testing windows 8 soon too 

here is the ebay bluetooth dongle I have now:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m5 ... AFR%3A1123


----------



## franksm

*awesome* thread and really nice install !

I don't have the [email protected] to take my car apart end-to-end yet, so am in the market for an all-in-one double-din unit. However the front-end GUI on the likes of Kenwood, Sony, etc doesn't gel with me. The only one that looks good is the Pioneer AppRadio, but that won't work for me as I have no intention of buying an iPhone. Most of the AppRadio's functionality runs off the iPhone (eg. satnav etc)

Now, the latest version of CentraFuse Auto looks fantastic. http://www.centrafuse.com/CentrafuseAuto.aspx

Would the Xtrons all-in-on PC be able to run Windows 7 ? (given a RAM and SSD upgrade) http://www.xtrons.co.uk/GPS-car-dvd/6.9 ... 695GD.html

At twice the price, there's also this Intel unit from CarTFT http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/1116


----------



## Hadaak

I've always wanted some control over things that's why I didn't take the Audi GPS package and didn't install an all in one unit like Infill G4. I did give it a thought a while back. If you really want a good solution I can help with assembling the pieces and you can always go to an audio installation shop and do the tearing and wiring. This will give you much more possibilities and the ability to debug and change parts as you like. If your Bluetooth device gives you headaches you can install new one. If your sound card gets crappy over time for any reason you can install a new one and overtime you will have a generic setup you can apply to any car you buy. The only infotainment piece I would buy on a new car is a good set of loud speakers if they offer it as was the case with the 9 speakers on my TT. But even these speakers are not that great. 
To sum it up I don't have any experience with all in one units but I can help gathering the pieces. And believe me it is not that difficult if you can find a good shop to do the wiring. And TT makes it way too easy since the battery is located in the boot. Let me know if you go this route.


----------



## MoreGooderTT

Thread revival!

I hope Hadaak is still around to see this post.

I've read this thread again and learned a great deal. However, I plan to install the latest Pioneer HU, the AVIC Z140BH, once it comes to market this spring. I also have plans to make a custom sub enclosure in the spare tire well to accommodate a monoblock amp and a 10inch (or perhaps 8inch) shallow mount subwoofer.

The reason I'm reviving your thread is that I fear I may not fully understand some of the things I've read in it.
For instance, if I want to continue to use the factor Concert2 amplifier and speakers, will the Pioneer system still drive the center speaker in the dash? Does the amplifier simply have mid range filters that determine what frequencies to send to it, even though it's only receiving left and right signals from the head unit? (What I fear is a dead speaker in the center, and an obvious loss in sound quality). Does your CarPC result in sound coming from the center speaker?

Additionally, as I recall, the Pioneer units have a dedicated Sub-out RCA on the back. I believe what I can do is simply run an RCA cable from that connector oback to the boot into my single channel amplifier. Obvously, I'd get power for my amp by the incredibly conveniently located battery. (LOVE THAT!)

Subs have a remote power-on connector that prevents the sub from draining your battery while the car is not running. Is the J525 connection "34 - Switching wire of radio -R" the one I would use to power on the sub? And if so, can I merely tap into that connector? I believe to tell the amp to turn on it merely goes from 0V to +12V, right? Or is the Audi amp some low voltage signal from CANBUS?


----------



## Hadaak

I haven't connect lately to the forum but i'm still alive  
I did'nt care much about the center speaker really  At the back of the Concert Unit four audio wires are sent to the Audi amp J525. So, if I understood it right, this means the sound to the center speaker is being done on the Audi Amp but I never checked it really, might be done on the Concert Unit too. I'm now using a DAC (digital audio converter) which is a stere output device. I just split the cables to have left and right channels on both front and rear speakers. I will check if I have any sound coming from the center speaker. My sound setup is currently running fine but I plan to upgrade to an aftermarket amp and speakers some day. 
As for driving the amp you got it the right, I'm just sending 12v (throught my carpc PSU) to wake it up when the computer is half started to avoid any noise issues related to computer startup. the wakeup wire is a brown wire going from the Concert to the J525.


----------



## MoreGooderTT

So connector pin 34 is the brown wire, and I would connect it to the "remote" or wake up as you refer to it on the amp, right? (This is not the same as the remote volume control. Its the remote ON control)


----------



## Hadaak

yes. brown wire. that's the one I connect to my carpc PSU to wake up the amp.


----------



## MoreGooderTT

Roger that. Thanks!


----------



## itfben

I am adamant I will do this with my TT, but god it makes my head hurt! I know which monitor I want so may buy that and start buy making up the facia, then get it in and hooked up to run off just my iPhone via video cable into the back on the monitor and a usb cd player into back troo if thats possible? then go from there and find the right computer if not a cheap pc until i find the right computer (ideally a mac mini)

urgh... very confusing, fascia first to get balling rolling?


----------



## Hadaak

just make sure you pick an 8 inches screen. The one I installed is perfect for the space available. You can go the easy way and put a 7" using a ready-made fascia but the result won't be the same and you will have too much space left around the screen which will make it look kind of small. And bear in mind that with an 8" screen you will have to move the airbag light button a bit lower to fit the screen. take a look at the fascia molding/preparation pictures I uploaded. The home-made fascia is also tricky to fit firmly to the frame space. I made up my own fitting system which works fine. I'll get you some pics later. Let me know if you need any other info. I remember Audio setup with the Audi amp was a very challenging task but I didn't give up


----------



## Joerek

I got my new car now for 2 months already (TTRS), but I still need to put in all the carpc and audio stuff... no time


----------



## Hadaak

Yo Joe, Congratulations for TTRS ! that's a great move  I've been thinking about a new S myself lately but can't make a decision [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hope your carPC migration goes smooth ! 
I installed my VAGCOM cable and I'm setting up the centrafuse VAGCOM plugin. Looks interesting with lots of measure blocks to display. I will upload a vid and send you the cable info as promised. 
By the way do you plan to change the screen ? Mine is doing fine and the size is perfect but a ransflective woud be ideal

_New ! With special sunlight readable transflective TFT and Anti-Glare surface! 
_

http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/1158


----------



## Joerek

I'm not about to upgrade to 8 inch. I'm happy with that I finally fabricated the 7 inch screen myself so don't want to go through all the trouble and time again and especially for that price. You can buy a 40 inch lcd screen for that price nowadays 

I;m really curious about the used vagcom. I just want to easily read out all kinds of statistics.

I most probably wont install the audio myself but go to a professional audio installer because they can do it faster and better than me. I only will do the carpc install


----------



## itfben

cant wait for my mac carputer to get installed.


----------



## Hadaak

Joerek said:


> I'm not about to upgrade to 8 inch. I'm happy with that I finally fabricated the 7 inch screen myself so don't want to go through all the trouble and time again and especially for that price. You can buy a 40 inch lcd screen for that price nowadays
> 
> I;m really curious about the used vagcom. I just want to easily read out all kinds of statistics.
> 
> I most probably wont install the audio myself but go to a professional audio installer because they can do it faster and better than me. I only will do the carpc install


The VAGCOM/Vcds cable is behaving well :mrgreen: It is connected permanently to my carpc so I do regular error check and get some live info when the car is running.

By the way here is another carpc frontend called DriveLine I'm experimenting these days. Just a folder copy and go ! no installation hassle.

http://www.mp3car.com/driveline/


----------



## El Gropo

Just checked out your install, looks like the type of thing I would do, only to give up half way through running the cables....
Well done.


----------



## Hadaak

running the cables is really very easy in the TT. The only cables you need is the display cable and some usb extension really. The thing I liked about the TT is that the battery and the audio amp are just two inches from each other and the carpc is sitting in the trunk near them so no noise issues or lenghty audio cables or power cables to pass ! Really simple. I can help with the instructions if you feel like it. Grab yourself a complete kit, a fascia for the screen and get started. cartft.com is your shop  And as I said earlier the best screen dimension that fits the TT is the 8 inch one. But you have to make your own fascia starting from a 7 inch one.


----------



## Hadaak

A big update here 
I made a custom case to hold the new version of the TTPc. I'm using an intel NUC now.
Reliable and good quality Bluetooth phone was the missing part in this setup so this time I went wild on the component and I can now talk over the phone with the windows down at 100 km/h  really. I'm using a special array microphone with a Bluetooth dev board and an echo cancel PCI card. I made an app for the phone. the design is not completely finished but it's working pretty good. Some pics:


----------



## Hadaak

and the phone app:


----------



## Hadaak

Back on track. Thinking about an update... Tesla Style


----------



## Hadaak

What about this


----------



## Hadaak

Powered on


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> Powered on


Were you buy this unit  8)


----------



## Hadaak

Aha that's gonna cost you money my friend :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> Aha that's gonna cost you money my friend :lol:


Everything that looks that nice always will


----------



## Hadaak

Well I was about to start making a new carpc based on an iPad screen and some cool stuff when I found this unit. I burnt my original lcd motherboard, the one you see in the pics above. I decided to give this unit a go and I'm pretty satisfied with the look. I was planning for a big screen too so this is spot on. This is an android unit of course. I've been using windows since 2010.
Now Let's see how many are interested so I can try to get you a nice price  
Remember this is buttonless setup, touch only. I think this is the best unit suited for the TT MK2 I've ever found.


----------



## IPG3.6

Ooooh. Nice!

Would you make a video to show functionality??


----------



## Knight-tts

What make is the unit or is it custom made? Can you still buy them and where from 8)


----------



## Hadaak

Not custom. I found it on aliexpress and decided to buy it after talking to the seller. 
Here is the link: https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/40004662 ... 6c37kV9ycA
If you decide to buy mention my login name Hadaak to the seller so he can treat you nice 

AND remember I installed this unit last sunday. I bought it for testing to see if I move to Android or I go back to my custom build. So if you decide to buy don't blame me if you have any issues. If you mention my name the seller will give as much support as he can. I'm gathering info about the device. 
So far I know (info on seller page) it has an 
- 1.8GHz Octa-core 64-bit Intel Airmont processor.
- 4GB Ram
- 64 GB ROM
- 9" Screen
- Made by Ullgo
- Has Multifunction steering wheel support
- Has backup camera support
- Has BT/Phone support
- Has 4G support (requires sim card of course)
- Has Wifi

I had to rewire the amp wire so the unit can power up the J525 audio amp.
You need to remove the metal frame holding the original head unit so you can mount this one.

Seller is preparing a manual and some other helpful instructions even if the unit can be easily mounted/installed.
We can make it the official TT MK2 Android Head unit with some customisation and addition both hardware and software if you wish. I can even arrange for a group buy if there are several forum users interested. 
If you buy it please report back here so we can get help/support in case of issues from both manufacturer and seller.

And don't buy anything under 4GB of ram. I saw other units selling with 1GB of ram. I don't think those units are usable really. 
Seller is Forcar Factory Store.

Mods please let me know if I'm going south with this post. I will happily trim or remove it.


----------



## Hadaak

ianpgonzaga said:


> Ooooh. Nice!
> 
> Would you make a video to show functionality??


I will try to do that this weekend.


----------



## Knight-tts

Very very tempted to get this unit look amazing screen is perfect size , so do all the steering wheel controls work etc anything that doesn't?


----------



## Hadaak

Unfortunately I don't have the multifunction steering wheel. But I have installed a similar unit in another car and they're working perfectly. I don't think this is gonna be an issue. 
I'm currently testing the phone app using both the internal mic and the external mic. I will report back later.
So far I only added Waze via the playstore. I haven't even put any music in the device. I'm still listening to the Britney spears songs sold with the unit :lol: 
Waze is working fine using my iPhone as hotspot.
GPS signal is good and gps sat fix is quick also. The unit comes out of sleep as soon as you turn the key to ignition. I'll add a video this weekend. 
I will add some music/content this weekend too and do more tests.
I added a google/email account for TT on the unit so now I can send emails to my TT :lol: I had that before of course so just kidding here. 
I didn't get the backup camera. I will be adding one soon. My TT is all wired up thanks to the 2009 carpc project so I have a surplus of wires going from the trunk/boot to the unit.
I didn't get a bluetooth dongle for obd connection. I'm researching how to get a good quality bluetooth dongle. Dongle component quality is critical for this kind f connection. i will be buying the torque app for this. the seller has all these listed in his aliexpress page if you want to go with the whole package. if you want to get a dongle so far I have found you need to make sure it's elm327 with a PIC18F25K80 and a 4MHZ crystal oscillator
https://www.drive2.com/l/498072171386503545/
All I can say is the screen dimension is really the ONE !
I have some optimizations to make which I will list later.
I will also try to customize the UI if I get the time to dive in to the android SDK in the future or if we have a fellow TT owner who is a professional android developer. 
To be continued...


----------



## Knight-tts

Thankyou for all your advice and answers brilliant , forgot to ask earlier , how was the installation of the unit looks like it fits very well was it hard to install?


----------



## Hadaak

I installed it without removing the metal frame. you have a metal frame with 4 screws which is used to secure the oem radio headunit. If you don't remove this frame you risk breaking the plastic tabs which secure the unit to the dash. I didn't know you have to remove the metal frame and tried cramming it in and broke one tab. Not a big deal. I managed to push it in though. I will remove it this weekend and redo the fitting to see it does fit firmly in. I will also upload pics of the unit so you see how it is meant to be installed.


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh. Nice!
> 
> Would you make a video to show functionality??
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to do that this weekend.
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see this 8)


----------



## Hadaak

Sorry guys I couldn't take the video today.
I will take some time tomorrow and upload a vid and some pics.


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> Sorry guys I couldn't take the video today.
> I will take some time tomorrow and upload a vid and some pics.


Did you get time to do a video today ?


----------



## Hadaak

Unfortunately no. Here are some pics of the unit. I took them before mounting it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

I'm using tapatalk standard so one pic T a time 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

I did a 5mn video here:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> I did a 5mn video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankyou looks very easy to use, take it the radio Ariel not plugged in? Or you need a adapter?


----------



## Knight-tts

Plus you have Android 9.0? As in the listing it is 8.1


----------



## Hadaak

It was not plugged. I plugged it later and it does get good signal in town, less signal quality driving on the highway but it's using just a single port adaptor. I need to use the dual fakra cable which comes with an 12v powered amplifier. I will put the details here when it's done. But in town reception is perfect in clear view of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> Plus you have Android 9.0? As in the listing it is 8.1


I still have not applied an update the seller sent me when I asked about future updates. 
Pretty nice little device and a nice price too. Shipped from Spain if you ask so no customs fees. Screen does not have an anti-reflective coating but it's bright enough in sunlight and very usable. With some custom mods and software tuning it's gonna rock. 
I guess if you're touchy about audio quality you need an aftermarket amplifier since the audi one is not that powerful and is better driven by the audi radio. Audio is acceptable for my need. I will probably upgrade the amp later. Remember the iPhone does some noise cancellation so the audio you hear in the video is attenuated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantlack

very interested to see how this goes. I squeezed an 8" xtrons in, but I've been lazy about making a custom surround and this looks pretty nice straight out of the box. can you confirm screen resolution anywhere in the settings? it seems higher than what's listed.


----------



## Knight-tts

Well I took the plunge and bought one can't wait for it to turn up


----------



## Hadaak

grantlack said:


> very interested to see how this goes. I squeezed an 8" xtrons in, but I've been lazy about making a custom surround and this looks pretty nice straight out of the box. can you confirm screen resolution anywhere in the settings? it seems higher than what's listed.


I'll get you that tomorrow. 
Like I said I was ready to start making a new fascia for the iPad screen I bought when I decided to test an android unit. I have all the bits, new facia, ipad lcd, displayport card bought in japan, multi-point touch panel for windows 10. But I think I'll keep the parts for another project on another car or maybe just leave them in a drawer. The android unit looks promising.


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> Well I took the plunge and bought one can't wait for it to turn up


Great. Thats makes two of us using the future official TT MK2 android unit :lol: 
When you get it remember you need to remove the metal frame holding the original unit. you have 4 screws holding it.
And if there is no sound coming out you will need to rewire the amp-connect wire. I'll upload pics later.


----------



## Hadaak

grantlack said:


> I squeezed an 8" xtrons in


How is the radio reception? 
Did you buy any additional antenna amplifier or did the bits come with the unit?
Radio reception of the unit I have is very good in town but not that good on the highway. 
I have an antenna amplifier I will test soon.


----------



## grantlack

Hadaak said:


> grantlack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I squeezed an 8" xtrons in
> 
> 
> 
> How is the radio reception?
> Did you buy any additional antenna amplifier or did the bits come with the unit?
> Radio reception of the unit I have is very good in town but not that good on the highway.
> I have an antenna amplifier I will test soon.
Click to expand...

my radio reception (US) seems comparable to what it was with no additional amplification, but I rarely use it anyway. not many stations around here, and what does exist is almost exclusively garbage. I don't really use the head unit to nearly the extent I should, mainly just offline downloads of spotify albums and dismissing redundant notifications whenever I connect via wifi.
I have noticed that on extended trips while connected via hotspot, the unit has major freeze/crash issues while running google maps and spotify concurrently. Can't tell whether it's a thermal issue or 1's & 0's, as 5 hours into a road trip isn't prime time for diagnostics. I don't recall ever seeing the issue independent of nav though, which I don't often have a need for.


----------



## Hadaak

How much ram do you have? And what are your hardware specs? Maybe a heat issue. I will be monitoring temps on mine but it's always cold/mild over here (france) so not a big issue for the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> Well I took the plunge and bought one can't wait for it to turn up


I think that it is very convenient to buy this connector if you want to play with the unit on the desk before installing it. I bought one already. I haven't received it yet.i used to play with my carpc out of the tt to test stuff. This might come in handy. I'll post a wiring diagram when I get it.

US $12.00 | 52 Pin Quadlock Extension Jack Socket Cable Adaptor Fakra Most Full
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWCBcxZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Not custom. I found it on aliexpress and decided to buy it after talking to the seller.
> Here is the link: https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/40004662 ... 6c37kV9ycA
> If you decide to buy mention my login name Hadaak to the seller so he can treat you nice
> 
> AND remember I installed this unit last sunday. I bought it for testing to see if I move to Android or I go back to my custom build. So if you decide to buy don't blame me if you have any issues. If you mention my name the seller will give as much support as he can. I'm gathering info about the device.
> So far I know (info on seller page) it has an
> - 1.8GHz Octa-core 64-bit Intel Airmont processor.
> - 4GB Ram
> - 64 GB ROM
> - 9" Screen
> - Made by Ullgo
> - Has Multifunction steering wheel support
> - Has backup camera support
> - Has BT/Phone support
> - Has 4G support (requires sim card of course)
> - Has Wifi
> 
> I had to rewire the amp wire so the unit can power up the J525 audio amp.
> You need to remove the metal frame holding the original head unit so you can mount this one.
> 
> Seller is preparing a manual and some other helpful instructions even if the unit can be easily mounted/installed.
> We can make it the official TT MK2 Android Head unit with some customisation and addition both hardware and software if you wish. I can even arrange for a group buy if there are several forum users interested.
> If you buy it please report back here so we can get help/support in case of issues from both manufacturer and seller.
> 
> And don't buy anything under 4GB of ram. I saw other units selling with 1GB of ram. I don't think those units are usable really.
> Seller is Forcar Factory Store.
> 
> Mods please let me know if I'm going south with this post. I will happily trim or remove it.


Hadaak, 
you've got my attention with this unit ( 4GB RAM+64GB ROM 9'' Android Car Head Unit ). I have some questions,

1/ Did you replace a full rns-e ( version2 ) and bose amp system.
2/ Will the unit play ultra hi def audio files.
3/ Are you still thinking bulk buy 
4/ Will this unit actually play nice with the full fat bose/rnse v2 system using multi function steering wheel. 
5/ prob more questions to follow.

liking your leftfield ( bank ) thinking with car pc etc 

** update, unit ordered, can you confirm connects leads for multi function steering wheel and any issues encountered with fitting. Airbag light will need shifting :?


----------



## Hadaak

Man you're quick 
I don't have multifunction steering wheel. 
I'm away from the tt for a week. We are three on the same boat now. We will make stuff work don't worry. And for the price it is really worth trying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Guys report back here when you buy so we can work on better support/updates later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Man you're quick
> I don't have multifunction steering wheel.
> I'm away from the tt for a week. We are three on the same boat now. We will make stuff work don't worry. And for the price it is really worth trying.
> 
> Yes .... 3 heads better [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] than 1 :?
> 
> will update once unit arrives, also ordered rear cam
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3272764 ... 4c4d3oLtXV


----------



## Hadaak

I will get a cam too as the unit is looking for the cam whenever I go into reverse. My TT is all wired up like you see in the previous posts. I have like 30 wires going from the trunk to the unit  so I'm all ready for all the add-ons i will throw at it. But I haven't done any research about the cam so you will let us know how it performs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

TTsdsgomg said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you're quick
> I don't have multifunction steering wheel.
> I'm away from the tt for a week. We are three on the same boat now. We will make stuff work don't worry. And for the price it is really worth trying.
> 
> Yes .... 3 heads better [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] than 1 :?
> 
> will update once unit arrives, also ordered rear cam
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3272764 ... 4c4d3oLtXV
Click to expand...

I'll check if the seller has prepared the installation instructions I requested from him. If not let me know when you get it so I can help with the installation. Not sure you will need to rewire the amp-connect wire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

TTsdsgomg said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not custom. I found it on aliexpress and decided to buy it after talking to the seller.
> Here is the link: https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/40004662 ... 6c37kV9ycA
> If you decide to buy mention my login name Hadaak to the seller so he can treat you nice
> 
> AND remember I installed this unit last sunday. I bought it for testing to see if I move to Android or I go back to my custom build. So if you decide to buy don't blame me if you have any issues. If you mention my name the seller will give as much support as he can. I'm gathering info about the device.
> So far I know (info on seller page) it has an
> - 1.8GHz Octa-core 64-bit Intel Airmont processor.
> - 4GB Ram
> - 64 GB ROM
> - 9" Screen
> - Made by Ullgo
> - Has Multifunction steering wheel support
> - Has backup camera support
> - Has BT/Phone support
> - Has 4G support (requires sim card of course)
> - Has Wifi
> 
> I had to rewire the amp wire so the unit can power up the J525 audio amp.
> You need to remove the metal frame holding the original head unit so you can mount this one.
> 
> Seller is preparing a manual and some other helpful instructions even if the unit can be easily mounted/installed.
> We can make it the official TT MK2 Android Head unit with some customisation and addition both hardware and software if you wish. I can even arrange for a group buy if there are several forum users interested.
> If you buy it please report back here so we can get help/support in case of issues from both manufacturer and seller.
> 
> And don't buy anything under 4GB of ram. I saw other units selling with 1GB of ram. I don't think those units are usable really.
> Seller is Forcar Factory Store.
> 
> Mods please let me know if I'm going south with this post. I will happily trim or remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hadaak,
> you've got my attention with this unit ( 4GB RAM+64GB ROM 9'' Android Car Head Unit ). I have some questions,
> 
> 1/ Did you replace a full rns-e ( version2 ) and bose amp system.
> 2/ Will the unit play ultra hi def audio files.
> 3/ Are you still thinking bulk buy
> 4/ Will this unit actually play nice with the full fat bose/rnse v2 system using multi function steering wheel.
> 5/ prob more questions to follow.
> 
> liking your leftfield ( bank ) thinking with car pc etc
> 
> ** update, unit ordered, can you confirm connects leads for multi function steering wheel and any issues encountered with fitting. Airbag light will need shifting :?
Click to expand...

For high def files I guess it is ok. I really haven't had the time to even put my music on it. I'm still listening to Britney spears  and to some radio channels. I have lots of flac files so I will test in a week. But honestly I think it's ok. The unit has more than enough hardware ressources for the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took the plunge and bought one can't wait for it to turn up
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it is very convenient to buy this connector if you want to play with the unit on the desk before installing it. I bought one already. I haven't received it yet.i used to play with my carpc out of the tt to test stuff. This might come in handy. I'll post a wiring diagram when I get it.
> 
> US $12.00 | 52 Pin Quadlock Extension Jack Socket Cable Adaptor Fakra Most Full
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWCBcxZ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bought that quad lock extension mate  wiring diagram would be cool to have 8) I have Bose so like with the xtrons unit will have to mod / move some wires about so the rear amp works


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Still awaiting delivery, but trying to do bit of home work, the unit I have ordered appears to be different as it mentions rns-e install and canbus , see pics. Also no dvd player which I don't want anyway, all my stuff will be on a ssd drive or 128gb chip with defo no 'brittany'  
Notes do mention hidef audio which is good, heres hoping wiring it up is easier than the xtrons issues, buzzing etc.
There does seem to be lots of issues with these android units, poor fitting instructions, buzzing, amps not turning on ... so not totally convinced this will be easy, but quite happy to give it a go, although a fully working rns-e is better than a half working android unit :? 
Also not impressed with the default look so hoping some app loading and 're-skinning' will be possible [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg

these seem to be the most popular launchers, but there are loads :?


----------



## Hadaak

Did you buy from the same seller I linked earlier?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Did you buy from the same seller I linked earlier?
> 
> To be honest got very confused with alibaba site and initially bought from same seller, but they wouldnt give me assurance that would work with bose and rns-e wiring so cancelled and got from another seller 'navifly' who said their model worked with bose.


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> Did you buy from the same seller I linked earlier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't sound like it looks like a different unit


----------



## MT-V6

Is this "Android Auto" or just an Android head unit? I didn't see any pics of Auto running, which for me would be the main feature. I like the idea of a large display


----------



## Knight-tts

The nav fly ones only have 1gb ram versions left


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> The nav fly ones only have 1gb ram versions left


This is the one but you have to select the 400 model in the drop down for the bose version, took ages and loads of questions, but hoping this should work with my bose/rns-e set up, sorry if no help to you, but there are so many of these units its a bloody minefield, i cancelled once and they messaged me saying don't worry it will work 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000519 ... 4c4dRnsYXm


----------



## TTsdsgomg

MT-V6 said:


> Is this "Android Auto" or just an Android head unit? I didn't see any pics of Auto running, which for me would be the main feature. I like the idea of a large display


Both in theory these are android head units that also have apple carplay and android auto. There are loads to choose from, but sorting out the connections if you are using an existing audi amped system seems to be a problem as I beleive each audi system has different wiring loom variations.
Originally I was looking at a kenwood mechless headunit around £450 plus fitting so this seems good value .... if I can get it all working Hadaak is confident so kinda inspired by him


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this "Android Auto" or just an Android head unit? I didn't see any pics of Auto running, which for me would be the main feature. I like the idea of a large display
> 
> 
> 
> Both in theory these are android head units that also have apple carplay and android auto. There are loads to choose from, but sorting out the connections if you are using an existing audi amped system seems to be a problem as I beleive each audi system has different wiring loom variations.
> Originally I was looking at a kenwood mechless headunit around £450 plus fitting so this seems good value .... if I can get it all working Hadaak is confident so kinda inspired by him
Click to expand...

Me too that's what made me buy one you have Android 10 the better version so good fine I searched every where but they were sold out


----------



## Hadaak

TTsdsgomg said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy from the same seller I linked earlier?
> 
> To be honest got very confused with alibaba site and initially bought from same seller, but they wouldnt give me assurance that would work with bose and rns-e wiring so cancelled and got from another seller 'navifly' who said their model worked with bose.
Click to expand...

Ok. They are the same. How much did you pay? 
We will see if the wiring is done right so that the bose amp is powered on without modification to the head unit supplied wiring. But even that is not a big issue. Like I said in your other thread the Audi standard amp (j525) or the Bose amp are better driven by the Audi head units (rnse ot concert...). You will get audio but you will need to play with software equalizer to tune things. And if that doesn't meet your expectations you're better off throwing the Bose amp and wiring in an aftermarket one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this "Android Auto" or just an Android head unit? I didn't see any pics of Auto running, which for me would be the main feature. I like the idea of a large display
> 
> 
> 
> Both in theory these are android head units that also have apple carplay and android auto. There are loads to choose from, but sorting out the connections if you are using an existing audi amped system seems to be a problem as I beleive each audi system has different wiring loom variations.
> Originally I was looking at a kenwood mechless headunit around £450 plus fitting so this seems good value .... if I can get it all working Hadaak is confident so kinda inspired by him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too that's what made me buy one you have Android 10 the better version so good fine I searched every where but they were sold out
Click to expand...

Seller sent me an update. Probably the android 10 update. I haven't installed it yet. I'll try that next week. Update is apparently easy: copy the zip file to a flash drive. Connect the single usb cable to the unit. Start the unit and the update process is carried out without any button presses or countdown vodooo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

[/quote]
Seller sent me an update. Probably the android 10 update. I haven't installed it yet. I'll try that next week. Update is apparently easy: copy the zip file to a flash drive. Connect the single usb cable to the unit. Start the unit and the update process is carried out without any button presses or countdown vodooo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk [/quote]

Brilliant news


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy from the same seller I linked earlier?
> 
> To be honest got very confused with alibaba site and initially bought from same seller, but they wouldnt give me assurance that would work with bose and rns-e wiring so cancelled and got from another seller 'navifly' who said their model worked with bose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ok. They are the same. How much did you pay? 
We will see if the wiring is done right so that the bose amp is powered on without modification to the head unit supplied wiring. But even that is not a big issue. Like I said in your other thread the Audi standard amp (j525) or the Bose amp are better driven by the Audi head units (rnse ot concert...). You will get audio but you will need to play with software equalizer to tune things. And if that doesn't meet your expectations you're better off throwing the Bose amp and wiring in an aftermarket one.

Price was £210 around 240 euros bit dearer than your unit, but I needed to know it would work with BOSE amp. There appears to be issues if you only get left right rca plugs as BOSE has 4 channels left right front and rear, thats why they sent this pic to show there were 4 audio channels. My guess is the internals are the same in all these units they just tweak them to suit different car types.
Still not totally convinced, but willing to take a chance, as you said not too expensive as long as no damage to existing system  
If this doesn't work out then will go back to kenwood idea or just keep rns-e, despite what many say mine is a good one and sound is very good, its just lack of functionality that has made me look at other units.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Seller sent me an update. Probably the android 10 update. I haven't installed it yet. I'll try that next week. Update is apparently easy: copy the zip file to a flash drive. Connect the single usb cable to the unit. Start the unit and the update process is carried out without any button presses or countdown vodooo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk [/quote]

Brilliant news   [/quote]

Always ensure exactly the same model id before attempting to flash with new os, maybe ask directly yourself, that way if a problem then they supplied it.


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Seller sent me an update. Probably the android 10 update. I haven't installed it yet. I'll try that next week. Update is apparently easy: copy the zip file to a flash drive. Connect the single usb cable to the unit. Start the unit and the update process is carried out without any button presses or countdown vodooo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant news   [/quote]

Always ensure exactly the same model id before attempting to flash with new os, maybe ask directly yourself, that way if a problem then they supplied it.[/quote]

I emailed the seller about the update 8)


----------



## Knight-tts

I have Bose as well so hope there's not to much messing around to get it to work


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 5mn video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou looks very easy to use, take it the radio Ariel not plugged in? Or you need a adapter?
Click to expand...

I havn't taken my rns-e out yet to check connections, but I believe you may need one of these ...


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> I have Bose as well so hope there's not to much messing around to get it to work


The likely main issues will be ...

1/ matching channel outputs ie. fl fr rl rr to BOSE inputs
2/ switching the amp on as rns-e uses canbus
3/ phone mic inputs if you want to use original in the light fitting.
4/ clearing any faults that removing the rns-e will throw up.

and guessing there will be few more


----------



## Hadaak

My unit has 4 rca. So they're the same. Matching the left front right front left rear right rear is just a matter of connecting the rca wires and listening to where the sound is coming from to make sure the 4 rca wires are connected correctly. 
Getting audio out in the first place might be hit and miss. If not audio then re-wiring the amp-con wires solves the issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badej

Looks nice I'm curious to know if there is any info on DIS?


----------



## tttony

> I havn't taken my rns-e out yet to check connections, but I believe you may need one of these ...


The aerial adaptor pictured won't work as it stands. The two separate blue aerial plugs won't fit side by side into the cars double aerial connector. The work around is to remove the blue housing from one of the plugs which just leaves the metal plug itself. That is what I did when installing my Pioneer HU.

Alternatively, aerial adaptors are available which have a combined double blue aerial plug which will fit into the cars aerial connector, but they seem to be harder to find.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

tttony said:


> I havn't taken my rns-e out yet to check connections, but I believe you may need one of these ...
> 
> 
> 
> The aerial adaptor pictured won't work as it stands. The two separate blue aerial plugs won't fit side by side into the cars double aerial connector. The work around is to remove the blue housing from one of the plugs which just leaves the metal plug itself. That is what I did when installing my Pioneer HU.
> 
> Alternatively, aerial adaptors are available which have a combined double blue aerial plug which will fit into the cars aerial connector, but they seem to be harder to find.
Click to expand...

'tttony' How about this one ? and does it need power ?


----------



## tttony

The double plug is correct, but you do need an adaptor that provides 12v phantom power to the aerial amp in the rear hatch.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

tttony said:


> The double plug is correct, but you do need an adaptor that provides 12v phantom power to the aerial amp in the rear hatch.


How about this one ? apprx £8 ebay. as per your info might need to remove plugs from holders and insulate the joints.










Guessing the new cable has to mate with the plug thats in the rns-e at the mo.
Question 'tttony', does the original get its power from the rns-e unit itself ?


----------



## tttony

It looks like that adaptor will work without removing the blue double housing.

Yes the RNS-E provided phantom 12v for the aerial amp.


----------



## Knight-tts

tttony said:


> It looks like that adaptor will work without removing the blue double housing.
> 
> Yes the RNS-E provided phantom 12v for the aerial amp.


X2 looks like the right one


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that adaptor will work without removing the blue double housing.
> 
> Yes the RNS-E provided phantom 12v for the aerial amp.
> 
> 
> 
> X2 looks like the right one
Click to expand...

This is ebay link if required ...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273161228108


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tttony said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that adaptor will work without removing the blue double housing.
> 
> Yes the RNS-E provided phantom 12v for the aerial amp.
> 
> 
> 
> X2 looks like the right one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is ebay link if required ...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273161228108
Click to expand...

Bought it 8)


----------



## Knight-tts

Guess what just turned up


----------



## Knight-tts

This what was in the box wiring wise


----------



## Knight-tts

We do need to buy that double Ariel lead as the one it the box is single


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Guess what just turned up


I foresee a busy weekend for someone :roll:

How long was the wait ??


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> We do need to buy that double Ariel lead as the one it the box is single


good quality pics  as you say standard is single, I think its an Audi thing with the two diverse connections, prob improves fm reception.


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> I foresee a busy weekend for someone :roll:
> 
> How long was the wait ??
Click to expand...

7 days hella quick


----------



## TTsdsgomg

this appears to be marked tt which is good plus maybe a canbus decoder double good


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> I foresee a busy weekend for someone :roll:
> 
> How long was the wait ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 days hella quick
Click to expand...


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do need to buy that double Ariel lead as the one it the box is single
> 
> 
> 
> good quality pics  as you say standard is single, I think its an Audi thing with the two diverse connections, prob improves fm reception.
Click to expand...

Thankyou , so impressed with the quality and the screen is massive  8)


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts ... just a suggestion, if there is a screen protector leave it on as long as poss, you can get prob an ipad or 10" samsung screen protector in gloss or matt when your ready ... will prob need some trimming or use original as a template.


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> this appears to be marked tt which is good plus maybe a canbus decoder double good


It is canbus and has streering wheel controls 8)


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Guess what just turned up


That screen does look ma ... huuuusive


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts ... just a suggestion, if there is a screen protector leave it on as long as poss, you can get prob an ipad or 10" samsung screen protector in gloss or matt when your ready ... will prob need some trimming or use original as a template.


No protective cover on the screen but thats a very good idea 8)


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> That screen does look ma ... huuuusive
Click to expand...

9 inches :lol:


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> That screen does look ma ... huuuusive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9 inches :lol:
Click to expand...

That is one sweet piece of kit ... I'm sure you will know best, but take your time, plan out wiring and connections, try not to take short cuts with poor connections, maybe boot up before fitting, place thick towel around work area and plenty of pics oh ... and enjoy


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Screen protectors are a nice touch. You may not need it as much in a Coupe, but I put a matte finish screen protector over my RNS-E display and it totally kills the glare from the sun when the top's down.

*How To - RNS-E Screen Anti-Glare Coating Removal*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1543362


----------



## TTsdsgomg

SwissJetPilot said:


> Screen protectors are a nice touch. You may not need it as much in a Coupe, but I put a matte finish screen protector over my RNS-E display and it totally kills the glare from the sun when the top's down.
> 
> *How To - RNS-E Screen Anti-Glare Coating Removal*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1543362
> 
> View attachment 1


SJP, is that when you are entering 'the danger zone' on da autobahn, top down and toons blasting :evil:






I see you are sporting the new standard issue coranavirus protection


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Guess what just turned up


Is it in yet .. have you done it ... when will it be finished  just kidding


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in yet .. have you done it ... when will it be finished  just kidding
Click to expand...

Waiting for the right falkra cable to be delivered as Halfords wanted 25 pounds :x and eBay wanted 6 pounds lol so I've got to wait


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in yet .. have you done it ... when will it be finished  just kidding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for the right falkra cable to be delivered as Halfords wanted 25 pounds :x and eBay wanted 6 pounds lol so I've got to wait
Click to expand...

Thanks halfrauds now we ALL have to wait [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what just turned up
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in yet .. have you done it ... when will it be finished  just kidding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for the right falkra cable to be delivered as Halfords wanted 25 pounds :x and eBay wanted 6 pounds lol so I've got to wait
Click to expand...

At least you don't have this to deal with ...


----------



## Knight-tts

I'm holding it now just looking at it knowing that I can do nothing with it,,, the mrs looked at me thinking I'm nuts :lol:


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> I'm holding it now just looking at it knowing that I can do nothing with it,,, the mrs looked at me thinking I'm nuts :lol:


You might like to review and then frame that sentence ... it's a classic ' Carry on up the Fakra' line :lol:


----------



## Hadaak

You guys have been busy 
Remember you can not put it in just by removing the rnse. You need to remove the metal frame. See the 4 screws holding it. I'm away and will back tomorrow so I can help if needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> You guys have been busy
> Remember you can not put it in just by removing the rnse. You need to remove the metal frame. See the 4 screws holding it. I'm away and will back tomorrow so I can help if needed.
> 
> Welcome back Hadaak, could be a lot of questions coming your way [smiley=book2.gif] ... look what youve started :roll:
> 
> 1st questions.
> 
> 1/ what launcher are you using.
> 2/ whats audio sound quality like compared to say rns-e.
> 3/ how did you resolve aerial issues ie. 2 plugs thing.
> 4/ can you add a 4 port usb to add usb sockets.
> 5/ have you had any issues.
> 
> thanks for your help and inspiration to to something different :wink:


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> You guys have been busy
> Remember you can not put it in just by removing the rnse. You need to remove the metal frame. See the 4 screws holding it. I'm away and will back tomorrow so I can help if needed.
> 
> More questions [smiley=book2.gif] ... my unit is in transit so getting itchy fingers to start project 8)
> 
> the following vid should help us a bit with removal and fitting ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadaak is this the metal cage to remove ?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

The guy fitting the android headunit has some really good stuff, setting up unit and loads more 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfG8tG ... izw/videos

This one is a nissan, but headunit looks like ours .. and it looks humongous


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> I'm holding it now just looking at it knowing that I can do nothing with it,,, the mrs looked at me thinking I'm nuts :lol:


Why are you waiting?
You can remove the unit easily to add the radio antenna adapter later. you can even go ahead and use the provided cable. it works fine in town where reception is good. I'm using it to listen to radio station until I transfer my music to the unit.


----------



## Hadaak

SwissJetPilot said:


> Screen protectors are a nice touch. You may not need it as much in a Coupe, but I put a matte finish screen protector over my RNS-E display and it totally kills the glare from the sun when the top's down.
> 
> *How To - RNS-E Screen Anti-Glare Coating Removal*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1543362


This android unit need an anti-glare screen protector. I'll look into it soon.


----------



## Knight-tts

This turned up today  but dont get to Excited won't be installed till Saturday :?


----------



## beberobu

Hi!
I am the 4-th one. 2 weeks ago i bought an Xtrons Audi TT head unit, octacore, 4GB RAM + 64GB ROM, Android 9.0, 7" display. At that time was displayed on Xtrons website, now i see its a different one displayed, different face, different hardware (just 2GB + 16GB and quadcore). Have no idea whats wrong with them, from an octacore they go to quad... they downgrade instead upgrade...
Mine fit perfect in place, have TT 8J fascia with that "Passenger airbag" space and fit straight, with steering wheel functions and aerial antenna fitting straight as well. DAB antenna + GPS antenna + 3+1 USB slots.
As hardware, as i am aware, its the same with yours except the display + buttons, you have less buttons but larger display. I like much more yours but now i did it and i wont change it. Not so bad after all, just a matter of taste.
The sound is good, the functionality of everything on it is good, not doing anything else it works as should. When i am in reverse gear it stops the music and try to shows the rear camera image but as i dont have yet a rear camera, its nothing i can see there.
So... anyone can recommend a rear camera and a dash cam as well?!


----------



## beberobu

But i have a problem. My head unit comes with TPMS with external sensors and i dont like them, i bought (and already mount them) in wheels internal Autel MX-Sensors. I have Autel activation and setting tool but i dont know what code to introduce when to activate those internal sensors to be read by my Android USB TPMS receiver.
Anyone did it already?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

'beberobu' looking good, more OEM than the big screen. Xtrons recommend their own reversing cameras, but I'm sure most will work, you just need to find correct mount for TT rear light fitting and route the cable through the cabin. 
The links below might help 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1883329

https://www.amazon.co.uk/XTRONS-Reversi ... B00RDZY574


----------



## Knight-tts

Ok good news I've half installed it powers up look amazing but I think I've wired something wrong I plugged everything in as it is and looks ok but no sound no steering wheel controls  Hopefully haddak will be around to advise me on the wiring


----------



## Knight-tts

Good news guy I have sound  all speakers working , now just the steering wheel control, remember guy I have no clue about fitting stereos so bear with me lol


----------



## Knight-tts

All I done was connect the two amp wires together  and I got sound 8)


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> All I done was connect the two amp wires together  and I got sound 8)


Good stuff, well done for tackling on your own,

1/ what made you join those wires together
2/ are they in the harness that came with the unit
3/ it does look good  
4/ how does it sound
5/ where do you put your airbag light

more ??? to follow .... oh my unit is affected by covid19 so prob long wait :x


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> All I done was connect the two amp wires together  and I got sound 8)


Congrats 
I mentioned the no sound issue in my first posts. I don't know why the wiring is not ok. I had to wire the blue wire to the amp-connect wire. I don't have multifunction steering wheel so I won't help you there. You can ask the seller for more info on wiring. He is very responsive. He told me the Key sense wires are for steering wheel buttons so you might need to wire those wires somehow to have steering wheel functionality. I'm a bit surprised that the functionality is not out of the box though. I installed an android unit in another car and the steering wheel stuff just worked. 
Make sure you connect/wire stuff firmly and not leave wires loosely connected.


----------



## beberobu

Any of you got a whining noise from time to time? I do and its a bit annoying.


----------



## Knight-tts

Are you sure the plastic cage has to be removed as It looks like it should stay in as the recesses match perfect or are you on about just the front 4 screws at the front that need removing as there 4 more inside inside the cage ?


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I done was connect the two amp wires together  and I got sound 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff, well done for tackling on your own,
> 
> 1/ what made you join those wires together
> 2/ are they in the harness that came with the unit
> 3/ it does look good
> 4/ how does it sound
> 5/ where do you put your airbag light
> 
> more ??? to follow .... oh my unit is affected by covid19 so prob long wait :x
Click to expand...

1 ... one wire was amp and the other a 12v live so that will switch the amp on and off 
2 ... yes everything wired was the unit harness no messing with oem harness  
3 ... mate the sheer size of the screen takes my breath away everytime I look at it lol 
4 ... it's not set up properly yet it's just on the rock setting, But I don't think it's going to sound as good as the original head unit , but don't get me wrong is it still sounds good after playing with the settings
5 ... Airbag light is plugged back in and it just tucked away with all the wiring

Shame your unit been affected by all this coronavirus, hopefully it will turn up soon  on the plus side mine is Android 9.0 not 8.1 so very happy with that


----------



## TTsdsgomg

I wonder if the way you have wired the amp will affect the sound ie. if you are using the units own amp and not the bose then it may affect the sound, its one of the most common issues getting the android unit to play nicely with the bose amp.
Did you solve the steering controls ?
I will just have to do plenty of homework [smiley=book2.gif] and look at your pics until mine arrives, hopefully virus free


----------



## TTsdsgomg

nuff said .... :roll:


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> nuff said .... :roll:


Lol yes the music that come with it not good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts

Ok put some mp3 on the unit and played with the setting a bit got it on jazz which on Bose is the best , all I can say is wow never heard my Bose system so loud I mean it twice as powerful all speakers a pumping to the point it to loud over vol no 20 out of 25  I'm impressed as so many people are moaning about the quality of sound with xtrons and to be honest wasn't expecting this unit to be any different


----------



## Knight-tts

Ok guys bit of set back the seller is sending me new harness as there was something missing or the wrong one sent as why streering wheel controls not working , nice guy very helpful so can't ask for any more


----------



## Hadaak

TTsdsgomg said:


> I wonder if the way you have wired the amp will affect the sound ie. if you are using the units own amp and not the bose then it may affect the sound, its one of the most common issues getting the android unit to play nicely with the bose amp.
> Did you solve the steering controls ?
> I will just have to do plenty of homework [smiley=book2.gif] and look at your pics until mine arrives, hopefully virus free


There is no making the unit use it's own amp in my opinion. It's only weird that the wire which is going to the oem amp trigger wire is not working from factory. Keep in mind these harnesses are made to work with a wide range of vw/audi/skoda/seat and even other brands. You only need to find the right wire to connect to the oem apm trigger wire. The unit has a DSP apparently and uses an amp is there is one. if not it'll drive the speakers I guess directly but all TTs have either the stanadard J525 amp or the bose one.


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> Ok put some mp3 on the unit and played with the setting a bit got it on jazz which on Bose is the best , all I can say is wow never heard my Bose system so loud I mean it twice as powerful all speakers a pumping to the point it to loud over vol no 20 out of 25  I'm impressed as so many people are moaning about the quality of sound with xtrons and to be honest wasn't expecting this unit to be any different


Glad to see you're enjoying it. It was the screen which attracted me first. I was about to make a similar setup. I'll upload pictures of what I was planning to use to have a new windows 10 multitouch carpc. I was focusing on the screen really. And same thing here when I look at the unit I just think these guys were reading my mind, the exact dimensions : clean and nice to the eye and really fits the TT and makes it look more modern if I may say


----------



## Hadaak

Knight-tts said:


> Are you sure the plastic cage has to be removed as It looks like it should stay in as the recesses match perfect or are you on about just the front 4 screws at the front that need removing as there 4 more inside inside the cage ?


I never removed anything. I had a hard time pushing the unit in. I broke a plastic tab. I then asked the seller and he said I needed to remove the metal frame with the 4 screw. I haven't done it yet. I was planning to make a custom mounting kit for mine like I was using with my carpc. All I needed is a full screen unit I didn't care about how it goes in  I ended up cramming it in but I know it does fit 100% and If I need to work on it I'll have to find an easier way of fitting it back in. I thought removing the frame would weaken the dash or create slack in the dash in the future so I will have to test removing the frame. If it works fine I'll stop there. If not I will work on some kit.


----------



## Knight-tts

Hadaak said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the plastic cage has to be removed as It looks like it should stay in as the recesses match perfect or are you on about just the front 4 screws at the front that need removing as there 4 more inside inside the cage ?
> 
> 
> 
> I never removed anything. I had a hard time pushing the unit in. I broke a plastic tab. I then asked the seller and he said I needed to remove the metal frame with the 4 screw. I haven't done it yet. I was planning to make a custom mounting kit for mine like I was using with my carpc. All I needed is a full screen unit I didn't care about how it goes in  I ended up cramming it in but I know it does fit 100% and If I need to work on it I'll have to find an easier way of fitting it back in. I thought removing the frame would weaken the dash or create slack in the dash in the future so I will have to test removing the frame. If it works fine I'll stop there. If not I will work on some kit.
Click to expand...

I my TTS there are 8 screw hold the cage in place that's why I asked because you and seller stated 4 screws?


----------



## Hadaak

OK I see. I have only 4. If you managed to install it without removing anything then leave it as is. 
In my cas I know I will have to do something about it.


----------



## beberobu

I have some problems fitting an USB Android TPMS on my Xtrons. The head unit came with external sensors but i dont like external sensors and thats why i bought a separate TPMS system with internal sensors. Advertised to work with android, but when i plug the USB receiver of this TPMS, i got the message "this usb device is not recognised, please format it....."
Anyone managed to fit an Android TPMS with internal sensors?
Cheers
Vas


----------



## Knight-tts

Ok new harness came today in the photo show the lead that was missing to get the steering wheel button working


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Ok new harness came today in the photo show the lead that was missing to get the steering wheel button working


Thats the canbus signal lead, is it all working now. Any updates on quality fitting probs etc etc etc
Have you tried any different launchers ?
Some nice fabric taping going on  
Will be tackling mine soon, but strange shape means issues I suspect


----------



## Knight-tts

Ok so now have the right harness and installed falkra adapter with signal booster and wired the Bose amp wire to the remote switched 12v (blue and white wire). See photo to see what I have done


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Ok so now have the right harness and installed falkra adapter with signal booster and wired the Bose amp wire to the remote switched 12v (blue and white wire). See photo to see what I have done


You seem to have connected all 4 rca's ie. front and rear yet bose amp wiring suggests only 2 channels feed bose amp and it does a dsp thing to all speakers, can you show a pic of your oem bose amp pin wiring and your android harness pins. 
It would mean that in theory you would control front and rear speakers from the android head unit which is like a 'pink unicorn' very rare


----------



## Knight-tts

When installed last time on the other harness all speakers worked so I plugged them in again as I know that worked last time :lol: to be honest the sound that I got last time was perfect so didn't need to find out if I could control the front to rear separately


----------



## Knight-tts

I'm waiting for a 12v adaptor to come in the post so I can power up the unit at home so I can mod and dl apps and launchers so I can get it working right before installing in car. This be better than setting in the car for hours lol


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> I'm waiting for a 12v adaptor to come in the post so I can power up the unit at home so I can mod and dl apps and launchers so I can get it working right before installing in car. This be better than setting in the car for hours lol


instant response as 'locked up'
Good idea with power supply thing. So question is when you go to your equaliser there should also be some sort of speaker balancing option and its here that you will in theory be able to control ALL you speakers independently ie front to rear and side to side. Most of the android headunits fitted seemed to have struggled with gaining access to the bose amp speaker controls. 
Wheres Hadaak ? he may have the answer [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Knight-tts

Once I have it back in the car mate I will answer that question ASAP


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Once I have it back in the car mate I will answer that question ASAP


no rush just bored :roll: 
need to progress my own install, need some serious hacking as I have one of those funny shaped units, prob should return, but I like a challenge and have time to fiddle at mo


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have it back in the car mate I will answer that question ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> no rush just bored :roll:
> need to progress my own install, need some serious hacking as I have one of those funny shaped units, prob should return, but I like a challenge and have time to fiddle at mo
Click to expand...

I need photos :idea: :idea:


----------



## TTsdsgomg

wish me luck :?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

first prob is it wont fit owing to existing rns-e cage  this will need some serious thinking [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Knight-tts

Ok so you have to rnce unit that surround needs to come out as you have the surround built in on the new unit, so get that off so it's looks like mine ignore my pointing fingers as this was form another post


----------



## Knight-tts

There will be bolts holding it in on the inside and on mine there 4 inside and 4 outside


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Thanks for reply, but I tried taking all 8 bolt/screw things out and the frame was loose but I couldn't twist and turn it to get it out of the radio hole, seemed like a lot more dash would need removing.


----------



## Knight-tts

Is the outer frame separat from the main one is there a way to just remove the frame


----------



## Knight-tts

All the rnce units I've seen the whole unit comes out? Inc surround as it's moulded on one piece, Why yours have a frame is it aftermarket?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Is the outer frame separat from the main one is there a way to just remove the frame


No its all one piece, I have options.

1/ hack the audi radio surround/frame and cut the offending bit out, you need most of it for the new mount to lock into.
2/ hack the android unit to fit, this will void any Chinese warranty :roll:

will pour a beer and give some thought via google, and tackle tomorrow. :x


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> All the rnce units I've seen the whole unit comes out? Inc surround as it's moulded on one piece, Why yours have a frame is it aftermarket?


mine is standard you have a shaped radio surround thats fitted to the rns-e and you have a plastic cage thats inside the dash that the rns-e slots into, its this this that has the 8 bolts holding it in and is needed to mount your new android surround to, it will clip to the sides I believe.
It because of the strange shape of my android unit. I got an android 10 unit with onboard carplay from a different supplier not realising the issues, it will keep me busy [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the rnce units I've seen the whole unit comes out? Inc surround as it's moulded on one piece, Why yours have a frame is it aftermarket?
> 
> 
> 
> mine is standard you have a shaped radio surround thats fitted to the rns-e and you have a plastic cage thats inside the dash that the rns-e slots into, its this this that has the 8 bolts holding it in and is needed to mount your new android surround to, it will clip to the sides I believe.
> It because of the strange shape of my android unit. I got an android 10 unit with onboard carplay from a different supplier not realising the issues, it will keep me busy [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Ok now I understand 8) think we should start another thread just for us as we are hijacking this thread lol


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the rnce units I've seen the whole unit comes out? Inc surround as it's moulded on one piece, Why yours have a frame is it aftermarket?
> 
> 
> 
> mine is standard you have a shaped radio surround thats fitted to the rns-e and you have a plastic cage thats inside the dash that the rns-e slots into, its this this that has the 8 bolts holding it in and is needed to mount your new android surround to, it will clip to the sides I believe.
> It because of the strange shape of my android unit. I got an android 10 unit with onboard carplay from a different supplier not realising the issues, it will keep me busy [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok now I understand 8) think we should start another thread just for us as we are hijacking this thread lol
Click to expand...

Good point, you can start it. Although not seen 'Hadaak' around for a while and I'm sure he would be interested. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hadaak

Still around guys  
please go ahead with any info that might help in the installation of this android unit.
I have the standard concert radio as stated several times in the this and I have the metal frame with 4 bolts.
I haven't moved the TT for more about 4 weeks now. 
I will try removing the metal frame and reinstalling the unit later on. 
I also will be testing the torque app with a real elm237 device. If you guys are interested in a genuine elm327 let me know.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Still around guys
> please go ahead with any info that might help in the installation of this android unit.
> I have the standard concert radio as stated several times in the this and I have the metal frame with 4 bolts.
> I haven't moved the TT for more about 4 weeks now.
> I will try removing the metal frame and reinstalling the unit later on.
> I also will be testing the torque app with a real elm237 device. If you guys are interested in a genuine elm327 let me know.


'Hadaak' glad your back, after all you started this :roll: 
'Knight-tts' has started a thread just for the 9" android so we will post our install info there. Post some pics of your set up as I had to cut my android unit up  to get it to fit so I might be able to help.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1958731


----------



## Hadaak

I see you abandoned me guys. I'll be rambling all by myself here 
I will take a look at the other thread and see if I can help.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> I see you abandoned me guys. I'll be rambling all by myself here
> I will take a look at the other thread and see if I can help.


Feel bad now


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Still around guys
> please go ahead with any info that might help in the installation of this android unit.
> I have the standard concert radio as stated several times in the this and I have the metal frame with 4 bolts.
> I haven't moved the TT for more about 4 weeks now.
> I will try removing the metal frame and reinstalling the unit later on.
> I also will be testing the torque app with a real elm237 device. If you guys are interested in a genuine elm327 let me know.


'Hadaak' this might interest you as you can switch it on and off, plus extension to shift to better place. [smiley=cheers.gif]

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60CM-OBD2-EL ... 2749.l2649


----------



## TTsdsgomg

First boot up looking good  , defo not plug & play for me, but learning as I go. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg

So boot up is around 20secs from cold 1-2 secs from hot. os says android 10 but these are all custom roms so prob not real android.
Have really ruff screen protector on just to save from damage whilst installing.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

I'm really pleased with the minimal look, Thank you 'Hadaak' you started this [smiley=cheers.gif]

The Good
1/ Huuuuuuge screen 
2/ minimalist look 
3/ no dvd slot ( all digital music/movies etc. )
4/ using existing oem powered fm and gps aerials ( fm seems to be working fine )
5/ bose amp intergration is working fine all speakers firing no buzzing ( tested at full volume with no audio and silence  )
I am investigating full independant front/rear speaker control using onboard DSP.
6/ audio quality is very good, prob better than rns-e and this unit can handle lossless files too.
7/ 128gb music/movies stick installed no probs.
8/ steering wheel controls working well.

clock needs setting.



















The Bad
1/ very shiny screen so a lot of reflections, matt screen protector awaiting cutting and fitting.
2/ no 'DIS' display, but for me the limited media info you get with rns-e it won't be missed.
3/ will also loose sat nav directions in the DIS again not something I used, but still :?

The Ugly
1/ hacking the android unit is/was a risk that i may regret :?


----------



## TTsdsgomg

fitted rear cam into original light fitting and all good. Running the cable was the hard part.










no the lines don't bend with steering ... but this may be a 'canbus' option. Not something i'm too worried about.
Works well beeps on reverse switches to rear view and lowers music volume and then switches back.
Just what I needed as can't use my over 65 freedom pass at mo. fecking covid crap :x and reversing is so difficult :roll:




























This is the 'agama' launcher, kinda works with TT lighting and colours needs some tweaking and costs £1.99 after free trial
My clocks all mucked up as disconnected battery.


----------



## Hadaak

Loooking prettty goood. Glad you like it and are envoying it.
I will wait for this covid stuff to be over to resume work on mine. 
The next step would be the torque app and a good elm237 bluetooth dongle. 
That TT needs some obd monitoring and logging 
Launcher is nice. I will try that too.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Loooking prettty goood. Glad you like it and are envoying it.
> I will wait for this covid stuff to be over to resume work on mine.
> The next step would be the torque app and a good elm237 bluetooth dongle.
> That TT needs some obd monitoring and logging
> Launcher is nice. I will try that too.
> Thanks for the update.


We can continue the project later, 'Hadaak' I could not have done it without your inspiration, stay safe,


----------



## Mejordanedwards

Absolutely love the look of this! Even tempting me away from an iphone just to get one.


----------



## Hadaak

Jump in ! Join the movement 

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000466205078.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ys10d ... e=youtu.be


----------



## TTsdsgomg

update.

1. All working fine and looks very nice a night.  
2. The large screen is still the killer feature, just looks so right and works as it should.
3. The sound is definitely better quality than my rns-e, far more detail especially if you use lossless files. I am still looking into if I can get a full 4 channel feed to the BOSE amp, but looking like stereo aux in is the default with BOSE firing all the original speakers.
4. Working through a few apps, not all that run on your tablet or phone will run on these 'custom roms' as sawn off android.
5. Still need to cut anti reflective screen protector as glare from gloss screen is high.
6. All the android units have their own custom roms so someone at the factory programs them, this means even though they look similar there will be differences in on-board software like the equalizer and factory launcher and functions including what wire does what.
7. If you get from China you will notice all the so called factories or suppliers have the same equipment and photos of staff :roll: 
8. Average price is around £200, don't expect full support and don't expect a comprehensive warranty, if can't afford to risk £200 don't order as you need to fiddle to get the best out of these things.
9. Loads of internet stuff giving good and bad advice, do your home work.
10. xtrons still the favorite because they kind of act as 'middlemen' with a Chinese supplier so you get more support.

Full credit to 'Hadaak' as it was his long journey into the 'car pc' that lead to him spotting these particular units and now you can get a basic computer in a small dash mounted unit. 

** nearly forgot I have a front camera that monitors lane change and how close a vehicle is in front its like having 'KIT' from Knightrider :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts

Glad you got it all working and that your happy with it 8)


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Glad you got it all working and that your happy with it 8)


You get your canbus box back soon so you can finish your install, I think your unit had front and rear outputs to your BOSE so you should get full surround control, mine only has left and right no rear signal from RCA plugs they have just looped the front stereo to the rear meaning its good but would be nice if I could get full control of DSP surround settings.
An option is to take feed from onboard amp which does have front and rear output, but will need additional box which I can get from ebay so no biggy.
Will look out for your finished install, let 'Hadaak' know too.  .. do you have 'carplay' if not just get a usb dongle from ebay about £25.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carplay-USB- ... 2749.l2649


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Glad you got it all working and that your happy with it 8)


Been a bit of a slog at times, having to hack the unit to fit :? and supplier takes ages to reply and never really answers my questions so a lot of googling [smiley=book2.gif] 
But the end result has been worth it, well pleased


----------



## Knight-tts

What gps location did you use mines under the dash high as possible getting 15-19 on the reading on the launcher seems ok not sure on the max number but seen on utube people getting around the same with the same launcher


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> What gps location did you use mines under the dash high as possible getting 15-19 on the reading on the launcher seems ok not sure on the max number but seen on utube people getting around the same with the same launcher


I got an adapter from ebay and used the existing OEM gps aerial, seems to work but not checked how many sats it picks up, if no good will do as you and fit the android one as high as poss, maybe in roof line somewhere around the rear view mirror.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-SMA-Male ... 2749.l2649


----------



## Hadaak

Good update there ! Really glad you're enjoying it. When I look at the screen I always say to myself the guy who designed this must have read my mind for sure. 
I know I'm gonna have fun modding and playing with this thing and if it goes bad I'd get another one for the price. I remember the touchscreen II got back in 2010 cost me more than 450€ if I remember well. 
As for the gps signal *Joerek* 'fellow carpc owner' mentioned getting good signal here:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&start=45

_I finally found a place where I have perfect GPS signal. In the front on the right side under the dashboard, just below the tweeter, there is perfect GPS signal. Before I put it in the back but the signal was very bad._

In my opinion for people who want to go this route better get the unit I bought as you don't need to hack it to mount it I haven't tested steering wheel controls but I guess it would work as these units all use the same hardware under different brands.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

I think i may have cracked my 4 channels to bose issue, but need some help with a good 'loc' = line output convertor.
The issue is most android units seem to use a line aux out into 2 rca's which is basic stereo, my head unit has full dsp options to 4 channels, but no 4 channel line out. So I need to find a quality solution to taping into the 4 channels onboard the android unit and working out the bose inputs then link together, simples :roll:
Any thoughts, ideas or info welcome [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Llewkcalb

I had a 2channel unit from audiocontrol and it was excellent.

They also do a 3channel version (front rear sub)

https://www.audiocontrol.com/car-audio/ ... rade/lc6i/


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Llewkcalb said:


> I had a 2channel unit from audiocontrol and it was excellent.
> 
> They also do a 3channel version (front rear sub)
> 
> https://www.audiocontrol.com/car-audio/ ... rade/lc6i/


"Llewkcalb" thanks for the info, had a look at website and prob more ££s than i'm want to spend and I can see there is a huge gap between the basic ones probably passive and ones like audicontrol that are aimed at serious 'ice' installs.
So im thinking more like the 'vibe 4 ch' which has line out adjustments and amp switching if needed.

More questions
1 do you know the voltage range the 'bose' line in would be looking for
2 I don't think these andriod head units have much output power prob 10 watts a channel, so could you miss out the loc and connect speaker outs direct to bose line in, what would happen, just distortion or worse :?

https://vibeaudio.co.uk/product/loc4-v5


----------



## TTsdsgomg

After several templates and few mistakes finally cut out a matt screen protector not perfect fit, but matt finish definitely helps with reflections from ultra shiny screen. 
Also fitted usb/volt meter in cig lighter socket and it lights up 8)


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Loooking prettty goood. Glad you like it and are envoying it.
> I will wait for this covid stuff to be over to resume work on mine.
> The next step would be the torque app and a good elm237 bluetooth dongle.
> That TT needs some obd monitoring and logging
> Launcher is nice. I will try that too.
> Thanks for the update.


'Hadaak' as you suggested, also fitted the xtrons obd with on/off and torque lite.


----------



## Hadaak

Looking goood. What obd adaptor did you get? I see an xtron box in that pic.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Looking goood. What obd adaptor did you get? I see an xtron box in that pic.


'Hadaak' see link below, no stock left at amazon but this is model I have.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1










The on/off option could be sorted using power pin 16 of the obd device and somehow connecting to a switched supply, that way when you turn ignition off the obd device switchs off. This would be easy for someone like you with lots of knowledge of carpc


----------



## TTsdsgomg

short update.
using the vibe 'loc' I now have full control of the onboard dsp including 2 x 16 band graphic for independent front and rear adjustment.  
The issue now is too much choice and adjustment  .... simple bass & treble was easier, but the sound is definitely better than my fully BOSE'd RNS-E, plus full album art and apple or android carplay etc etc It has it all.


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> short update.
> using the vibe 'loc' I now have full control of the onboard dsp including 2 x 16 band graphic for independent front and rear adjustment.
> The issue now is too much choice and adjustment  .... simple bass & treble was easier, but the sound is definitely better than my fully BOSE'd RNS-E, plus full album art and apple or android carplay etc etc It has it all.


I have the same program as you but not setup yet I have Bose too , once you have played with the settings and are happy screen shot all the tabs so I can ave a look


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> 
> short update.
> using the vibe 'loc' I now have full control of the onboard dsp including 2 x 16 band graphic for independent front and rear adjustment.
> The issue now is too much choice and adjustment  .... simple bass & treble was easier, but the sound is definitely better than my fully BOSE'd RNS-E, plus full album art and apple or android carplay etc etc It has it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same program as you but not setup yet I have Bose too , once you have played with the settings and are happy screen shot all the tabs so I can ave a look
Click to expand...

No probs, but to be honest chances of my settings suiting you are slim. Wise people on the web say start with everything flat or off and build from there, in addition your chosen music playing software may have adjustments too and type of music, quality of source material will also affect things. :? 
I store my music at 320kbps and have some lossless stuff, I listen to all sorts and like it pretty loud in the car not into crazy bass but like a solid thump and clear treble/highs. All the software on these units is processing and masking so end result can seem muddled, but the overall sound quality has definitely improved over RNS-E. I'm sure you already know, but if you load the spotify app and use 'premium' you can download your playlists etc directly to the headunit, but on high settings you may fill up your 64gb pretty quick. I'm just sorting how to relocate the spotify files to my 128gb pendrive.
Once I find a reasonable set of equaliser values I will defo post a pic.


----------



## Knight-tts

I just use Spotify mate so not sure the quality of the files


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> I just use Spotify mate so not sure the quality of the files


ok so try this, i'm assuming you have premium/paid for spotify, this only works for premium users.

1/ car as close to your house as poss and log your android headunit into your home wifi ( fastest method ) or tether your phone if you have to, but will use a lot of data.

2/ load spotify app onto android headunit and log in with your normal details, you should now see you favs, playlists etc.

3/ go to settings and set music quality to high, this will use a lot of data so switch off after test so you don't burn your phone data when you use phone for spotify after download finished.










3/ go to your chosen album or playlist and set to 'download'










4/ this should now save to the android headunit and if you are 'premium' it should still play offline at the high quality setting.

You can now use these high quality files to set up your equaliser and listen to your toons on the move and no data connection required


----------



## Knight-tts

Cool Thankyou. I've got premium so all good 8)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*President Trump Approves!*


----------



## Knight-tts

SwissJetPilot said:


> *President Trump Approves!*


Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hadaak

SwissJetPilot said:


> *President Trump Approves!*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronanmag

Have one of these on the way.....
What size screen protector is best for it? Or what should a universal one be trimmed to?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

ronanmag said:


> Have one of these on the way.....
> What size screen protector is best for it? Or what should a universal one be trimmed to?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


There isn't a proper screen protector so when your unit arrives draw round it and make a template, its a lot easier to do out of car. Then buy cheap 12" ipad or similar large screen protector and practice first until you get right then just do your best


----------



## ronanmag

TTsdsgomg said:


> ronanmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have one of these on the way.....
> What size screen protector is best for it? Or what should a universal one be trimmed to?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a proper screen protector so when your unit arrives draw round it and make a template, its a lot easier to do out of car. Then buy cheap 12" ipad or similar large screen protector and practice first until you get right then just do your best
Click to expand...

Thanks a mill, Tts
Looking forward to getting it installed 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

When it arrives take your time to work out your wiring needs, I have bose so needed some tweaking to get to work how I wanted. Most of the problems have been solved by somebody on here so you should get plenty of info.

1/ Make sure when fitting you have towels etc to protect area and unit from damage 
2/ tape up all joints to avoid any shorting etc. maybe disconnect battery if you are really worried.
3/ you will need some connectors for 'fakra' aerial plug etc. just read back in this thread.
4/ hopefully it will be straight forward, but most of us have had an issue or two but managed to sort out.
5/ exactly what unit have you ordered and what audio is in your TT now, also roadster or coupe.
6/ when doing template put unit face down on some nice cardboard and draw carefully round, use anything you can to protect the front as it will be super shiny and you won't want to scratch it 
Maybe order or get your screen protector now before unit arrives.


----------



## ronanmag

Great advice, Tts..... Thanks 
I've got a coupe with Concert plus Bose. Oh, and I've had a good read of both threads, but I'll be going thru them again. 
I don't have wheel controls, so less to worry about there. 
Ordered it from the same place as Hadaak and it shipped via Spain.....the tracking info looks like I may have it next Monday/Tuesday. 
I'll probably do the amp mod first and I'll try the standard fakra for now while I order the twin powered version.
AliX for connectors is out with the shipping times, so looks like either eBay or Halfords.

I'd like to power it up and install some of the apps I'll need, but I can't seem to find the post that had the adapter required.

I'd like to try the Vibe loc as well..... was there much to installing it? Wiring connections etc,.

I'll post some pics once I get started.....

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

ronanmag said:


> Great advice, Tts..... Thanks
> I've got a coupe with Concert plus Bose. Oh, and I've had a good read of both threads, but I'll be going thru them again.
> I don't have wheel controls, so less to worry about there.
> Ordered it from the same place as Hadaak and it shipped via Spain.....the tracking info looks like I may have it next Monday/Tuesday.
> I'll probably do the amp mod first and I'll try the standard fakra for now while I order the twin powered version.
> AliX for connectors is out with the shipping times, so looks like either eBay or Halfords.
> 
> *I'd like to power it up and install some of the apps I'll need, but I can't seem to find the post that had the adapter required.*
> 
> I'd like to try the Vibe loc as well..... was there much to installing it? Wiring connections etc,.
> 
> I'll post some pics once I get started.....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


See my thread for the links  https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1958731 last page


----------



## ronanmag

Perfect......thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

Well.... It just arrived 
As expected, it's a mass of wires 
A few questions before I start anything.....

1. The amp-con is currently connected to the amp-c....
Do I need to connect the amp-con to the auto ant(blue wire)?

2. The aerial now seems to be a twin fakra....
Does the blue on this connect to ground?

3. In the first pic there are two block connectors, one slightly smaller than the other - is this for another model?

4. And lastly, what is the long black piece for?

Thanks in advance 























Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

ronanmag said:


> Well.... It just arrived
> As expected, it's a mass of wires
> A few questions before I start anything.....
> 
> 1. The amp-con is currently connected to the amp-c....
> Do I need to connect the amp-con to the auto ant(blue wire)?
> 
> 2. The aerial now seems to be a twin fakra....
> Does the blue on this connect to ground?
> 
> 3. In the first pic there are two block connectors, one slightly smaller than the other - is this for another model?
> 
> 4. And lastly, what is the long black piece for?
> 
> lockdown instant reply
> 
> 1 each of these harness' are a bit different, but that looks correct. ( can be changed if needed, this is what normally causes the no sound prob as it sends an on/off command to the amp )
> ** you may need to recode your amp to receive a 12v on off command rather than message from Audi headunit.
> 
> 2 no blue is normally 12volt supply for powered fm aerial. ( the twin plug thing may not fit your wiring )
> 
> 3 yes and no prob a standard connector and one for the tt
> 
> 4 prob the 4g arial for onboard sim card you should also have small round one which is gps.
> 
> 5 you got a free watch with yours too, nice :lol:
> 
> let the fun begin [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]  .....


----------



## ronanmag

Cheers  Forgot about the watch, though it was best to take it off before I scratch anything.

I'll try it as is for now and see what happens.....

Before I do anything, it's time to make a screen template.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

ronanmag said:


> Cheers  Forgot about the watch, though it was best to take it off before I scratch anything.
> 
> I'll try it as is for now and see what happens.....
> 
> Before I do anything, it's time to make a screen template.
> 
> That is a very good idea
> Also you will be disappointed if no sound and it will likely be because of BOSE amp needs to be told to receive a 12v on off command, it can do no harm to try and fingers crossed your amp will respond, but mine with the original rns-e headunit needed recoding. :x ( I think the odb11 device can do this which is cheapest option if you don't know someone who can help ) see link
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901
> 
> 1 each of these harness' are a bit different, but that looks correct. ( can be changed if needed, this is what normally causes the no sound prob as it sends an on/off command to the amp )
> ** you may need to recode your amp to receive a 12v on off command rather than message from Audi headunit.


----------



## ronanmag

I just have the standard concert unit, same as Hadaak, so I'm hoping for minimal modding.
Though I think he needed to do the amp-con mod.
I'll have a look back thru the thread.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

The good news is, it appears to have some sort of screen protector under the shipping film,so I can use that as a template.

The only other question I have is regarding the top right connectors, both marked G.
One is for the WiFi antenna and other for the long black plastic piece.
Not sure which should connect to which. 
I'll play around and see if there should be an order to them.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

ronanmag said:


> The good news is, it appears to have some sort of screen protector under the shipping film,so I can use that as a template.
> 
> The only other question I have is regarding the top right connectors, both marked G.
> One is for the WiFi antenna and other for the long black plastic piece.
> Not sure which should connect to which.
> I'll play around and see if there should be an order to them.
> 
> Your pics aren't very clear, but.
> 
> 1 the long black one goes to socket marked 3/4g
> 2 the square shaped one is gps ( looks like bottom socket is GPS )
> 3 the short stubby one is wifi/bluetooth.
> 
> did you not get any instructions with the unit ? :?
> 
> Good yours came with some sort of screen protector, should be easier for your template, but keep in place until your ready. Even that flimsey plastic piece is worth leaving in place for now. Temptation is to rip it all off to look


----------



## ronanmag

Not a VIP so I can't upload the full size images.
No instructions came with it, I'm afraid.
Both the top connectors are just marked G, so I'll have to experiment.
The rest of the cables are straightforward and will only connect to their own socket, so at least there's that to be thankful for.
Anyway, I'll check back in when I have it installed and running.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

OK, I did a test fitting and it powered up..... Plus I have sound front and rear and the fader works correctly. So no need to change any wiring....

The next thing is the cage...
I have looked at Hadaak's posts about removing the four screws.
It doesn't do anything - the cage is still connected - until the four front screws are also removed.
I was going to take it out and fit it over the clips on the the head unit then reinstall.
Problem is, you can't now get to the side screws to tighten the cage again, so it's wobbly, to say the least.
So, I may just connect everything up and push it in. 
The problem then is how to get it back out as the clips are locked in place and there are no key unlocks on this unit.

I also need a twin fakra now as the double one doesn't fit the car connection.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

I think I'll try Halfords tomorrow for a twin fakra and if they don't have it I'll remove the casing from one side of the current one.
I tried it with a single connection an picks up everything local to me, so not too bothered.
I normally listen to my own music anyway from a USB.
Anyway, first impressions are at this is a seriously good unit and brilliant value for money. 
I've only played some music over Bluetooth, but already I'd say it's a step up on the concert unit.

@TTsdsgomg
Can I ask you about the Vibe loc?
I'd like to try it.... 
Is there much wiring to connect or do you have pic I could follow?

And lastly, the Audi startup pic you have. Is that part if the Agama launcher? 
That's on my list for tomorrow. 
Any chance you could send a link to the image? 
Pleeeeeeease 









I've also contacted a company in Germany that does custom screen protectors. 
More to follow.....

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

If I understand correctly what you need from the photo - I think you can dismantle the Audi twin Fakras by pulling out the small coloured plastic insert then push fit the bare socket into the adapter & secure with fabric tape?


----------



## ronanmag

JohnnyFarmer said:


> If I understand correctly what you need from the photo - I think you can dismantle the Audi twin Fakras by pulling out the small coloured plastic insert then push fit the bare socket into the adapter secure with fabric tape?


Yep, that's what I plan to do if i don't get the twin one that fits.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

Well, just about finished the install now.
I modded the fakra cable myself, so now I just need to tidy up the mass of cables and locate the usb cables within easy access.
I've left the screen protector it shipped with for now, until my screen universal 12" protectors arrive.... Hopefully that will be the final job.
Here's a few pics of progress so far.....



















































Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg

ronanmag said:


> Well, just about finished the install now.
> I modded the fakra cable myself, so now I just need to tidy up the mass of cables and locate the usb cables within easy access.
> I've left the screen protector it shipped with for now, until my screen universal 12" protectors arrive.... Hopefully that will be the final job.
> Here's a few pics of progress so far..... https://uploads.tapatalk-
> 
> 'ronanmag' looks like you got it sussed and install looks great, that screen size is perfect, well done. :)
> Great you didnt have to mess with amp coding. Your equaliser should show full front and rear control too.
> Definately tidy wiring and tape any joints etc helps with rattles too.
> If you can work around the fakra thing then will save you £5 for new lead.
> The original cage is a bit of an issue as very hard to remove, thats why I hacked my unit, :o but mine is android10 and I decided worth the punt.
> I'm happy with my homemade screen protecter, but if you find a source that will be good, try to get matt finish as the shiny screen can be an issue.
> Not sure you need the 'vibe' line out controller as your fader works fine, but it means you can use the main speaker outputs from the headunit and send to the line input of the amp. No real wiring just matching up and connecting inputs and outputs ie. LF RF LR RR, it might help with volume if your headunit was too quiet :x
> Check website for info [URL=https://vibeaudio.co.uk/product/loc4-v5]https://vibeaudio.co.uk/product/loc4-v5[/URL]
> The boot up image is part of the android headunit options and not agama, but as you have found agama has an audi option too. Are you fitting cameras etc if so worth making sure all input leads are accessible.
> Well done for tackling and as Hadaak would say welcome to the 9" club :lol:


----------



## ronanmag

I spent some more time on the cage, but in the end I just reattached it with the four front screws as no matter what I tried, I just couldn't get it completely out - and I didn't want to break anything.
So, once the wires are somewhat tidy, I'll just have to push it home and hope the clips hold.
Getting it back out won't be easy, so I want to make sure there are no rattle sources first 

I didn't hack the glove box for cables, so I'll feed the USB cables underneath and tape them so they're secure and accessible.
I also didn't bother with the rear camera, as I thought it wasn't worth the effort getting it to the boot - I already have it on my GTI and I rarely use it, so it won't be missed. 
Think I'm happy enough with the sound, it's waaaaay better than the concert unit and the vibe loc would be overkill.

The only thing I don't like so far is the default radio app. 
It's not exactly configurable from what I've seen and it's pretty plain looking. 
Is there a better apk to use for terrestrial radio stations, I wonder ? 
Most of what I've seen on the play store are all for Internet radio.....so any suggestions are welcome.

For the cash this is certainly worth the outlay. 
I used to spend way too much on Alpine custom systems, back in the day before Halfords put practically all the small installers out of business here. 
The Bose system is decent and has enough bass for my liking, without adding a sub.
I'll play around with a custom setting over the next few days.

I'll let you know how I get on re the screen protectors. 
I've sent them some measurements and they said they'll be able to have their tech guys figure it out from there.
They already have some Chinese units listed on their website, so I'm hopeful.....more anon.
I also contacted the vendor to see if he can obtain the design specs of the screen from the factory. 
Failing that, I'll go the universal route and cut some out using the one that's on it now as a template.

Its good to have joined the 9" club 
Thanks to Hadaak for locating this unit and to yourself Tts for the help installing it.... much appreciated. 
Now, to the bat mobile.....

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Welcome 
Enjoy !
I haven't touched mine in a while. Will be coming here later for the mods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

Cheers, Hadaak..... much appreciated 
Finally slid the unit home this evening.
I had to replace the four interior cage screws and then remove the four front ones in order to get it to fit correctly, as it wouldnt fit flush with the front screws still in.
I also relocated the airbag light and secured the usb and sim card cables within easy access.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

Glad you got it installed ok looks great


----------



## TTsdsgomg

ronanmag said:


> Cheers, Hadaak..... much appreciated
> Finally slid the unit home this evening.
> I had to replace the four interior cage screws and then remove the four front ones in order to get it to fit correctly, as it wouldnt fit flush with the front screws still in.
> I also relocated the airbag light and secured the usb and sim card cables within easy access.
> 
> Nice move with the airbag light  will be interested in any progress you make with apk's or tweaks you suss out. :wink:
> The onboard fm radio app seems to be part of the rom os so not configurable unless you can reverse engineer/hack.
> Maybe do an update on your install in a week or so with your observations. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Knight-tts said:


> Glad you got it installed ok looks great


Youv'e been quiet on the android front, hows it performing ? any useful tips ? :roll:


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hadaak said:


> Welcome
> Enjoy !
> I haven't touched mine in a while. Will be coming here later for the mods.
> 
> Com'on Hadaak you started this, whats your plan ? or have you started a new project :wink:
> Has anybody added anything else, bigger amp, better speakers maybe a usb accessory I have 128gb pendrive which works great, plenty of space for music and films etc. The apple carplay works well too, not sure what else there is to add :roll:


----------



## ronanmag

> Nice move with the airbag light  will be interested in any progress you make with apk's or tweaks you suss out. :wink:
> Maybe do an update on your install in a week or so with your observations. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Yep.......will do.

The screen protector place reckon they can make them alright and they'd like to offer them as an option,if possible.
So I'm going to send them the shipping protector that came on my unit and see if they can make a template from that.


----------



## Knight-tts

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it installed ok looks great
> 
> 
> 
> Youv'e been quiet on the android front, hows it performing ? any useful tips ? :roll:
Click to expand...

Lol yeah all good got the brightness dialed in so day night blend in with oem lighting , all I use it for is radio and Spotify, have had a lot of people asking if its a oem unit lol I just said no as the launcher has modded to my interior colours and theme


----------



## Hadaak

TTsdsgomg said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> Enjoy !
> I haven't touched mine in a while. Will be coming here later for the mods.
> 
> Com'on Hadaak you started this, whats your plan ? or have you started a new project :wink:
> Has anybody added anything else, bigger amp, better speakers maybe a usb accessory I have 128gb pendrive which works great, plenty of space for music and films etc. The apple carplay works well too, not sure what else there is to add :roll:
Click to expand...

Need some time to work on this unit. For now I only use the radio when I drive the TT.
Coming next: BT adaptor for torque. What are you guys using, adaptor and app? I have seen obdelevn too. Not tested any of these apps. I'm used to vcds only. 
Rear camera. Any links?
I'm adding a 1T samsung ssd I have lying around. I guess the unit will handle that. Will update when I test it.
I'll also be looking for an oem lookalike launcher. And a screen protector to tune down the brightness. 
And at the end maybe an amp upgrade.


----------



## TTsdsgomg

Hey Hadaak good to see you back on this thread. 

1/ guessing you got the fakra socket sorted for radio.
2/ obdeleven it seems has issues talking to third party apps so do some homework, I have the xtrons obd with on/off switch using with torque light.
https://xtrons.co.uk/obd-ii-scanner-tool-obd01
3/ you can use virtually any 12v rear camera, try to get one with power lead built into video cable as saves a lot of probs finding power in boot area. Too many cam options to list some have reverse leds built in, just search ebay. No more than around 10euros.
4/ 1tb ssd may depend on your units firmware and how much current it draws via onboard usb socket, I have 128gb pendrive.
5/ Agama seems to best best launcher to match to TT red/black dials. Brightness is adjustable via app.
6/ no standard screen protector as yet but 'ronanmag' has contacted a possible supplier. 
I made a template and cut my own from a cheap 12" matt ipad one.
7/ amp ugrade for non bose should be no prob.

couple of accesories I have are front adas camera really good, again too many to list, defo get an 'ADAS' version.
4 port usb extention very handy as increases usb ports.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/REALMAX%C2%AE- ... 59&sr=8-18


----------



## Hadaak

Thanks for the info. Will look into all this soon.
What about the ADAS camera? I stopped researching dashcams a while ago. I'm running a viofo a119 in the front and a xiaomi 70mai at the back. Both cams have been reliable. The xiaomi is wireless. You can view live feed on the app from the android app. 
I will be looking for a reliable battery-friendly parking mode camera. I will add a second battery as it will definitely drain the main one. 
I will take a look at the launcher this week.
I haven't touched any wiring or even used the unit on the bench with the connector I got from ebay. Radio is working fine in town for the moment. I will connect the SSD Drive and see if it gets enough juice over usb. I can always give some additional juice from all the wiring left over from my carpc setup. 
You can customize the obd cable so as it gets juice only when unlock the car. I have been using it this way with my carpc. OBD adapters get 12v from pin 16 on the car obd port. You need to use an obd extention and cut off that wire then wire it to a custom 12v wire. You can tap into the interior light 12v and get a wire from there. This wire comes live with keyfob unlock and goes off with keyfob lock. You can then use this wire to start anything you want on car unlock and shutdown anything you want on car lock (via keyfob). I will be wiring the android unit this way. For now it still only powers on when I put the key in ignition position. 
Did you use the unit on the bench, ie outside the car? I will be making the wiring to do so instead of working on it in the car.

Here is how I used to do it with the carpc: (autostart on unlock/ shutdown on lock)


----------



## Neo24

Hello from Germany

I have an 2010 Facelift Audi TT 8j with the rsn-e headunit, Freespeak (fse) Speech Dialog System (sds) steering wheel control böse and nearly everything what u could buy back in the days for the car. Lucky me.

But, im quite unhappy with the entertainment system these days. Its 10 Years old and u totally notice that.

I found this topic and also found the headunit on Aliexpress. The seller says u should contact him before u buy and send him a picture. Did that - and he gets back to me with this unit won't fit into ur car. Do u know why?


----------



## Hadaak

Did you contact the same seller I bought from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24

I contacted forcar factory store and also ullgo official store - both said won't work

Which I don't understand - because it's the same car?


----------



## Hadaak

i will get in touch with the guy from my link and get back to you.


----------



## Neo24

Hadaak said:


> i will get in touch with the guy from my link and get back to you.


Thank u

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hadaak

Ok I talked to the seller. He told you that because I reported to him that I had to hack the amp wire to wake the audio amp. Now I don't have the multifunction steering wheel so I don't know if his unit works well with the steering wheel buttons. I don't see a reason why the buttons wouldn't work. These units are everywhere now and getting cheaper. If you still want one from the seller just give him my name before you order: Hadaak. When you get it let me know if you have any issues and we can make it work. Mine works pretty fine. No issues since I bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24

Hadaak said:


> Ok I talked to the seller. He told you that because I reported to him that I had to hack the amp wire to wake the audio amp. Now I don't have the multifunction steering wheel so I don't know if his unit works well with the steering wheel buttons. I don't see a reason why the buttons wouldn't work. These units are everywhere now and getting cheaper. If you still want one from the seller just give him my name before you order: Hadaak. When you get it let me know if you have any issues and we can make it work. Mine works pretty fine. No issues since I bought it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay I will write the seller again - what do I need else to get it running - some adapter for the antenna ? Is it possible to use the original mic and original GPS ?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barry_m2

My little project using a Raspberry Pi and CarPlay dongle.

Need to get touchscreen support working and then I'm going to try and get it working with my Rnse.


----------



## Hadaak

I was there a long time ago. I won't tell you to just stop that and buy an android unit ready to use like the one I found 
Keep the DIY spirit Going and most of all enjoy it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

I still have the diy bits and pieces I was preparing for my next windows carpc based on a multitouch panel and an ipad retina display, special Japanese DisplayPort board and a i5 NUC  
I might go back there in the future 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Neo24 said:


> Okay I will write the seller again - what do I need else to get it running - some adapter for the antenna ? Is it possible to use the original mic and original GPS ?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


I don't have an original mic or original gps and I don't think you can use them. The unit comes with a gps antenna and a mic. GPS is good on this unit. I haven't yet fully tested the phone app. I'm not getting good results by using the standard mic or my custom Andrea da-350 mic. Something is fishy as the andrea mic is used by cops in the US  
You need a BT elm237 for obd diagnostics and odb realtime data display with apps like torque. I have vcds so I don't really need the torque app but it's cool to have all those sensors available if you need to check sone values. I got a vgate icar pro adaptor for 25€ on amazon. Been using it for 2 days and so far so good. But don't take my word for it. If you want the real deal get a scantool obdlink mx or lx. 
As for radio amplifier you have a fakra cable sold with the unit to connect to the stock antenna but you need an amplifier for better reception. I will plug mine and see if it makes reception any better. Radio reception is ok in town with this cable only. If you start leaving town reception is degraded and sometimes radia is not usable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24

I ordered it and will see how it works in my car

Will give an update here asap


----------



## Neo24

So today the radio came






































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knight-tts

Hope the install goes well 8)


----------



## Neo24

Okay - couldn't wait - was in the garage.

So my tt came with the new Rsne from 2010 (Media button) Free speak for telephone and SDS (Sprachdialogsystem), Buttons s on the Steering Wheel and the AMI (Audimusic Interface)

i plugged the new Radio in and had Sound - left right front back was right. The language was also in German how i need it here - guess someone turned it on before already? 
didnt try the FM antenna yet 
Bluetooth streaming worked so far.

im driving on thursday in holiday - so the final install will be next week someday

Im wondering how u get the Radio out if its installed. On this topic i always read about removing the 4 screws on the cage. The Cage it self is secured through 8 screws.

@Hadaak - how do u get the Radio out if its installed ?


----------



## Neo24

So came back from my trip and installed the radio. It's a bit of a Hassel to get it installed

2 problems if I plug my phone in to the USB slots the radio starts with white noise 
2nd problem if the engine is running I have a high pitched noise through the speakers . Engine off no noise. That 2nd problem could be a reason to send it back ...

here is a youtube video of the 2nd problem. I asked the seller whats up with it - i think there is an issue with the item itself.


----------



## barry_m2

It has USB ports too? I couldn't see any in the pics. Where are they?


----------



## Neo24

barry_m2 said:


> It has USB ports too? I couldn't see any in the pics. Where are they?


Yes - it comes with 2 USB ports - they connect into the unit via cables


----------



## Neo24

@Haadak do u have also this high pitch noise in the speakers when the engine is running?

Wonder if i just got a faulty device ?


----------



## Neo24

Neo24 said:


> @Haadak do u have also this high pitch noise in the speakers when the engine is running?
> 
> Wonder if i just got a faulty device ?


So wanted to try it again - after 2 days of not using the car (to work via bike) my battery was completely dead - now is recharging

Guess something is with that radio totally wrong - which is so bad because I also really liked the style of this headunit ...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronanmag

Judging by the back of your device, it's different from the one I got.
I don't have any issue with white noise or battery drain.
Did you order from the same place as Hadaak and myself used?









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

On the plus side, the screen protector I've been working on with a company in Germany has finally arrived.
They sent me two matte type ones to test and they as they took the measurements from the original shipping protector let's hope they've got it right and it fits.
Will report back tomorrow.....









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24

Yeah I ordered from the same seller 
Forcar factory store

What a bummer


----------



## ronanmag

Mine worked straight out of the box, so it appears you got a dud somewhere along the line. 
White noise is usually a grounding issue, if I remember correctly, and is usually fixed with a line filter. 
The usb issue you mention is something I never tried as I've only used the connections for video or audio playback and not to try charge a phone. 
Do they provide voltage?

One thing I do agree with Hadaak on is the aerial and radio playback, it's terrible, and definitely requires an amplified aerial. 
That's next on the list now.

Maybe you could get a local installer to debug the white noise issue for you. 
I would definitely try the seller for a replacement first though.....replacement cables at the very least as something appears to be mixed up.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Neo24 said:


> @Haadak do u have also this high pitch noise in the speakers when the engine is running?
> 
> Wonder if i just got a faulty device ?


No noise on my side and no battery issues so far. Noise is generally a bad ground issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

So I got a new battery Varta 580901080D852 F21 Silver Dynamic AGM.
Not because the unit killed mine but because the original battery did pretty good and started dying on me if I leave the lights on for more than 5mn. It suffered a lot with the carpc since 2009. 11 years. 
So with this new battery in I will have more juice to play with the android unit.
Anyone running Torque?
I would like to compare some reported values.
I use this OBD dongle: vgate ble 4.0 for iOS iPhone iPad/Android
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B071D8 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ronanmag

The screen protector fits 









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

Has anyone connected a dab+ adapter to this unit?
I see them on Aliexpress but the comments on the screen mounted aerial say the signal drops in and out.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

ronanmag said:


> The screen protector fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

They have a few different types.....
https://www.protectionfilms24.com/c/ALL ... t+System+9

I got the standard matte type below....

https://www.protectionfilms24.com/artic ... 39416.html

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag

Found a decent replacement for the horrible native radio app.
Works with all Ts9 units, which is what the Ullgo one is.

NavRadio+

There's a downloadable test demo on the XDA forum if you want to make sure it works for you first......it just doesn't have all the features of the full version. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/androi ... s-t4024701

The full version is €5.99 on the playstore.

Here's a couple of screenshots.

















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak

Nice find. Thanks.


----------



## ronanmag

A few more pics.....























Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts

Looks so much better than the one install standard on the unit 8)


----------



## Neo24

TTsdsgomg said:


> Once I find a reasonable set of equaliser values I will defo post a pic.


Did anybody find a good soundsetting with the DSP and the bose Sound System yet?

Would be happy to see a pic


----------



## mason38

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the whole car tuning scene. (got my very first car yesterday, which is a hot ass audi TT). Anyway, I'm struggling to get the steering wheel working. I haven't purchased it from the op's link, I instead got it from ebay. 
ebay link:
(https://www.ebay.de/itm/39340746570...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid)

2 cables for the SWC (steering wheel control I assume) are laying here and I don't know where to put them in. Can someone please help me?

Also, can I use my cars GPS (which is on top of the car), instead of the one you get from buying this article?
I have bought this cable for it in order to get it work (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01E565LRG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Another question. I don't have a bose system installed. However, does a standard TT only have front left and front right speakers? I have rear left and rear right connectors (see the picture below, 4th cable (red,white) from left) but there is no way to put them in.

also, please tell me this part for the radio will work aswell https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07HLYYZTM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

thanks in advance.


----------



## adlib13

Does this Android / PX6 head unit work with an Audi 2012 TT RS in the united states that currently has an Audi Navigation Plus head unit (RNS-E?)? It's hard to figure out whether I have the same radio / compatibility or not, and the vendors aren't that useful.

233.18US $ 11% OFF|Android 10 5*USB PX6 4+64G Car Multimedia Player For AUDI TT MK2 2006 2014 TDA7850 Wireless Carplay Bluetooth 5.0 DAB GPS Radio|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress - vendor said "no fit" when i showed them my RNS-E head unit


----------



## Hadaak

ronanmag said:


> They have a few different types.....
> https://www.protectionfilms24.com/c/ALL ... t+System+9
> 
> I got the standard matte type below....
> 
> https://www.protectionfilms24.com/artic ... 39416.html
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Just ordered one.
Thanks.


----------

